# Need a moderator to get in touch with me i got scammed......



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

Do not buy anything from a person on here named HOYT1213.......

bought a bow from him last week and got an empty box in the mail today. the number I was using to communicate with him now is not in service. I know another member that had an empty box show up to him as well........ found out it was the same seller.........


Need a moderator to get in touch so I can give all the details....

Troy


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

This man deserves justice!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

You see so much of this crap on here anymore! Hope you get this resolved and the seller gets what he has coming to him!


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

How was it payed for?


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy crap!! I almost pulled the trigger on one of his Carbon Spyders!!! Now, in hindsight, I can see that it was maybe too good to be true...

Hope you sort this out.

Good luck!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

How does one get SMR status anyway? I figured you could trust those before any other on here.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

pm one they will get back seen where someone else got nailed by this low life also put neg feedback so others do not deal with him


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pacsman said:


> Do not buy anything from a person on here named HOYT1213.......
> 
> bought a bow from him last week and got an empty box in the mail today. the number I was using to communicate with him now is not in service. I know another member that had an empty box show up to him as well........ found out it was the same seller.........
> 
> ...


I hope you have his full name and mailing address. I always do a google search as a quick back ground check. I've had to ask for his place of employment and yes people hesitate to say but they do tell me. 

Post all the info you have and maybe a felllow AT'er can help "find" him for you. It's been done many times!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

his phone number is listed on one of his threads in the classifieds.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow...ridiculous..


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

I am the other one that got scammed so could a moderator please get in touch with me as well?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, how does this happen so much?


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

trying to talk to credit card now to see whats next.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

The guy is a low life he needs to get his come upins........

CG


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

u 2 need to take a drive to his local police dep!!!!!!!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Whats the point of empty box?


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

not sure of the reason for an empty box other than to twist the knife that he stuck in our back..... As soon as I picked it up at the post office (he atleast insured it and required a signature) I told the lady at the counter this is not good. She asked why and I said their is nothing in the box. She gave me some scissors and had me open it in front of her. She called her boss over to see what was happening.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

kda082 said:


> Whats the point of empty box?


"Shipment of item." To make you think the deal went through and you didn't get burned from the start.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

pacsman said:


> Do not buy anything from a person on here named HOYT1213.......
> 
> bought a bow from him last week and got an empty box in the mail today. the number I was using to communicate with him now is not in service. I know another member that had an empty box show up to him as well........ found out it was the same seller.........
> 
> ...


did he have any feedback?


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's his #
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2372191


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

he had 2 feed backs, both positive an one from a few days ago


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

and he is a Supporting Manufacturer/Retailer here on at! that the crap is that.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

On this already with another seller who also got an empty box 

Pm sent to Hoyt1213. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> On this already with another seller who also got an empty box
> 
> Pm sent to Hoyt1213. Waiting for a reply.


what happens if he never reply's back?


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

You file a dispute with PayPal and/or get the police investigating this fraud or contact your Post Office. 2 bows lost in the mail from the same seller. What are the odds? 

USPS does not like fraud and will investigate.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

His account is locked down. He can accept and send pm's.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

pacsman said:


> not sure of the reason for an empty box other than to twist the knife that he stuck in our back..... As soon as I picked it up at the post office (he atleast insured it and required a signature) I told the lady at the counter this is not good. She asked why and I said their is nothing in the box. She gave me some scissors and had me open it in front of her. She called her boss over to see what was happening.


what did they say at the post office about that?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> You file a dispute with PayPal and/or get the police investigating this fraud or contact your Post Office. 2 bows lost in the mail from the same seller. What are the odds?
> 
> USPS does not like fraud and will investigate.


ok if he is smr didn't he have to pay for that? if he use paypal or credit card can you trace it and get an address?


----------



## bowhunter5101 (Apr 26, 2013)

I almost bought one from him as well. He was pretty pushy on payment. And after I declined to buy one. He sent me a bunch of texts saying how cheap wrist are on at.


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

He was just on the site yesterday.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

We don't handle the SMR sponsorship but I can forward this to Walla Walla and they should have information online. 

Odd thing is if the box weighed 6-7 lbs like another member said the box said, there was something in that box when it got scanned.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

My box weighed 6.2lbs on the attached label. BUT the tracking info that I received from the Post Office showed a drop off weight of 1.1lbs. He used Click and Ship and printed the labels at home.


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope you guys get sorted out and get your money back. I was getting ready to pull the trigger on one of his bows also. Something warned me away from it. 

Hope things work out


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

same here just had that feeling


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

kgtech said:


> what did they say at the post office about that?


You could tell if the box was empty by the shipping costs. A packed bow is going to be at least 5-6#, while an empty box will be significantly less. I'm sure if he is scamming that the empty box is a ruse to imply that there was something in the box and it got "lost" in transit. As mentioned, USPS or UPS will not like the inference that they are regularly losing expensive archery gear. Was it insured?


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

If the empty box was shipped via USPS....the seller has now committed a federal crime. Although, it possible that the very fact that he defrauded people across state lines may make it a felony in itself regardless of shipping method.

Shouldn't be too difficult to find the guy if he was a site sponsor.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine was insured for more than I paid for it. It looks like he weighed it and paid shipping costs based on a bow in the box and then took it out and shipped the box empty.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

If you sent the funds electornically through PayPal there should be a way to track where the payments went.


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

You can file a complaint with the government at IC3.gov. I sent a PM to the buyer with some helpful information about scammers. Hope this will help him.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

NYSBowman said:


> If the empty box was shipped via USPS....the seller has now committed a federal crime. Although, it possible that the very fact that he defrauded people across state lines may make it a felony in itself regardless of shipping method.
> 
> Shouldn't be too difficult to find the guy if he was a site sponsor.


thank you!!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

loveha said:


> How was it payed for?


x2.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

x3 how did u guys pay


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

If paid with a USPS money order...yet another nail in hoyt1213s coffin. FEDERAL OFFENSE.

Call the Postmaster General's office in addition to the police near the seller's last known address.


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

If he used the USPS site to print the labels, there should be a record of his payment. That might help too. Call your local Postmaster. I'm sure they'll try to help. 



mfeurig said:


> My box weighed 6.2lbs on the attached label. BUT the tracking info that I received from the Post Office showed a drop off weight of 1.1lbs. He used Click and Ship and printed the labels at home.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

I would think there would be a lot of charges mail fraud state lines every one it crossed and the amount


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

My lip has it weighing 7.2 lbs, but was a click and ship label so that can be printed from anywhere


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

...........so.....how bout that payment method that people keep asking about? Tell me you guys didn't gift him through PayPal.


----------



## Digital Dave (Nov 25, 2014)

Ya know, an IP address can tell ya a lot. Which unless I'm wrong, should be accessible by the mods. I was on another sites where this was used to locate a certain individual, believe for sending mass spam to the site. ... What can be done afterwards, I'm not sure?

But I wish ya both luck. There's always some scumbag looking to rip people off. I hope they gets what's coming to them. :angry:


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

I paid with credit card. already been in contact with them.


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

cjtaylor0103 said:


> ...........so.....how bout that payment method that people keep asking about? Tell me you guys didn't gift him through PayPal.



Post #44. One them was a postal money order.


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

riv96 said:


> Post #44. One them was a postal money order.


My bad....started drinking early today in preparation to cheer for my WASHINGTON CAPITALS WOOOOOO!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

mfeurig said:


> My box weighed 6.2lbs on the attached label. BUT the tracking info that I received from the Post Office showed a drop off weight of 1.1lbs. He used Click and Ship and printed the labels at home.




If he used CLICK & SHIP he can get any weight he wants to ..


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Water under the bridge now, but when shipping bows, it's been the box size that determined the shipping cost for me, not the weight.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

I also paid with my credit card and have already contacted them. Also just talked to the local authorities and have them working on it.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

mfeurig said:


> Mine was insured for more than I paid for it. It looks like he weighed it and paid shipping costs based on a bow in the box and then took it out and shipped the box empty.


So he is either taking your money hoping mail insurance will cover you, or he will also make a false insurance claim to collect losses which he never incurred. 

Your credit card will cover you in case of fraud. USPS inspectors need to be notified of this guy.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

What a lowlife scumbag...
Hope you get this resolved


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope the mods removed all this for sale listing or locked them down so he can't scam some one else well its sorted out.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

SMR and zero feedback???? AT what's the SMR process just pay and your in? Just curious. That gives us all a bs name. Sorry this happened to you guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Post office should have never mailed the box if it did not matched what his home shipping label said wrong on there part also. But sounds like this guy paid to be a SMR through a bunch of bows on hoping to get rich fast and who cares about the SMR fees he paid.


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Just spit balling here but is it possible they were stolen while being shipped ? Hard to believe an SMR would do that. I mean I'm sure he had to give some personal information to become and SMR? Right?


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Tagged to find the outcome. I sure hope you guys get taken care of. Hey, where's that Mike guy that used to find all the neat dirt on people?


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

Man.....I sure hope this works out for you guys.....And I sure hope karma catches up to this person...... Sad...


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow sorry to hear. Hope it all gets resolved


----------



## billn17 (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe a long shot but take the box the bow was suppose to be in have the PD take it in as evidence and have the tape fingerprinted. They can use a release agent to get the tape to separate from the box to get to the prints.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

norsemen said:


> Tagged to find the outcome. I sure hope you guys get taken care of. Hey, where's that Mike guy that used to find all the neat dirt on people?


No one like Mike. He took care of business like no one else can. He can't do it any more though.


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope it all pans out.


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

hunt123 said:


> No one like Mike. He took care of business like no one else can. He can't do it any more though.


Yep!!!..we want MIKE!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

hunt123 said:


> No one like Mike. He took care of business like no one else can. He can't do it any more though.


What ever happened to Mike. haven't seen him post in awhile.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

He's got another bow for sale right now.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Scammers tick me off BIG TIME !!! Got stung from one on here myself . He quit answering everything on here like something was wrong w/ him . So I sent him a box of sticks , which he thought he was getting something for free & HE SIGNED FOR IT . That's just the kind of people they are, always taking advantage of people . I hope you get your $ back !!!! Don't be afraid to post his name , where he won't get others on here !


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

kda082 said:


> Whats the point of empty box?


i was thinking that exact same thing. I mean really...why even trouble yourself with going to the post office if your going to outright screw people.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Almost bought one of his bows. Then he talked about shooting 4" groups at 100 yards and driving a 1000 HP truck. He also told me it was his buddy's shop that he could get bows at dealer cost. I don't know how much the carbon bows are for dealers, but I'm guessing they're over $800. No one would buy a bow just to resell and take a loss. I would also say, why in the heck would we give a guy SMR with NO feedback. Come on! I hope you nail this guy. I'd like to see him in a cell with Bubba real soon!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope you guys get made well soon.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

frog gigger said:


> How does one get SMR status anyway? I figured you could trust those before any other on here.


Has anyone answered this question?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

In for the outcome


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

get em good


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Get em


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Needs his azz whooped!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

frog gigger said:


> Has anyone answered this question?


They call Walla Walla, ArcheryTalk's headquarters or follow the posted tab on sponsorship on this site.

I have PM's into the people that handle this and about what he has done. 

His account has been locked down. He can read the pm's I have sent but nothing back. 

Sorry this happened. Sadly you get people like this that ruin it.


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

I got burned by this seller as well. Since he can show that he shipped and I recieved the package Google Wallet will not refund my money at this point. I am waiting for a response from USPS at this time. I have an $800 dollar cardboard box.......I am not happy


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

joedaddy said:


> I got burned by this seller as well. Since he can show that he shipped and I recieved the package Google Wallet will not refund my money at this point. I am waiting for a response from USPS at this time. I have an $800 dollar cardboard box.......I am not happy


Man how many people did this guy con


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> They call Walla Walla, ArcheryTalk's headquarters or follow the posted tab on sponsorship on this site.
> 
> I have PM's into the people that handle this and about what he has done.
> 
> ...


I'm not passing any blame, just wondered exactly how one becomes a SMR.

I see now. Probably just payed the $35 for 30 days. 
Nov. join date.


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

The sad thing is that I sent the guy a text to tell him what happened and he actually responded. He acted frustrated with USPS. Of course now he has fallen of the face of the earth.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

joedaddy said:


> The sad thing is that I sent the guy a text to tell him what happened and he actually responded. He acted frustrated with USPS. Of course now he has fallen of the face of the earth.


He had to keep up the show for you to keep more opportunities open to scam other people in the meantime it seems. That's crap man. Sorry to hear you guys have gotten taken by such a worthless piece of excrement.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

100% Feedbacks he had on Hoyt1213 were made up ones. He created those usernames. He's a professional thief/scammer. 

He's been banned from here before. Remember the towels in bow boxes? That was him too under a different username. 

I did some research on his current usernames. I strongly urge those members scammed to get the police involved and the USPS. Need to file charges against him. He's using the name Tom Breeze but that could be fake.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

frog gigger said:


> I'm not passing any blame, just wondered exactly how one becomes a SMR.
> 
> I see now. Probably just payed the $35 for 30 days.
> Nov. join date.


Yes sir. He's basically a professional scammer. 

Members need to pursue legal action. It's the only way to stop him. He's done this before on here. 

Some will say why didn't you catch him this time. Well he had a new IP address, created a new name and until this happens there was no indications to us he was back. 

Leopards don't change their spots so it's up to members to pursue this and let authorities know and pursue criminal charges against him.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Man I hope you guys catch this pri-k. He is a piece of garbage.


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder if the postal service has any video of him


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Yes sir. He's basically a professional scammer.
> 
> Members need to pursue legal action. It's the only way to stop him. He's done this before on here.
> 
> ...


The 30 day deal is almost an invitation for scammers . 
Perhaps their longevity should be posted beside their SMR title. 
I'd sure think twice if I saw one that just had a 30 day deal for 35 bucks.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

frog gigger said:


> The 30 day deal is almost an invitation for scammers .
> Perhaps their longevity should be posted beside their SMR title.
> I'd sure think twice if I saw one that just had a 30 day deal for 35 bucks.


I agree and passing on your idea to them as well. Waiting on our advertising manager to get back with me. 

Hoping he has info on file that can be used to track him down.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

On his profile page it says foxbodygt89 maybe he's still driving that '89 Mustang? Not much to go on, but maybe a small amount of personal information about him.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I agree and passing on your idea to them as well. Waiting on our advertising manager to get back with me.
> 
> Hoping he has info on file that can be used to track him down.


That one was free.:wink:


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Yes sir. He's basically a professional scammer.
> 
> Members need to pursue legal action. It's the only way to stop him. He's done this before on here.
> 
> ...


Lou, you do a great job but here is a suggestion. Maybe put a new member on restricted classifieds use for a period of time (3-6 months) buy only no selling. That would weed out a lot of people just wanting to jump on here and scam people. Sure it would be inconvenient for the new "good guys". But I believe it would help.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

where is he from


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this guys hope you can catch him


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> Lou, you do a great job but here is a suggestion. Maybe put a new member on restricted classifieds use for a period of time (3-6 months) buy only no selling. That would weed out a lot of people just wanting to jump on here and scam people. Sure it would be inconvenient for the new "good guys". But I believe it would help.


His profile page says he joined in 2011, I think. Caught me way off. He's been around awhile.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had over 50 flawless transactions on here about equal on buying and selling. If you have any doubt about a deal it's best to at the very least to get a number and have a conversation with the prospective seller. 
You can tell a lot about a man's character in a 3 minute phone call. If you still have doubt, then back off. A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

joshb311 said:


> His profile page says he joined in 2011, I think. Caught me way off. He's been around awhile.


Nov 2014


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

joshb311 said:


> His profile page says he joined in 2011, I think. Caught me way off. He's been around awhile.


Nov. 25 2014 on my screen.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

He is also the usernames on Hoyt1213's 100% feedbacks. He created them to pad the feedback and try to gain trust.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Belle glade Fla ??


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

AdvanTimberLou said:


>


This is what I was referring to. It says 2011 as the join. Sorry. I thought this was the one being referred to.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

kda082 said:


> Whats the point of empty box?


Sounds like a double scam - collects from buyer then collects on insurance of box from post office


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> He is also the usernames on Hoyt1213's 100% feedbacks. He created them to pad the feedback and try to gain trust.


When tracking the IP can you see/narrow down his whereabouts??


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

joshb311 said:


> This is what I was referring to. It says 2011 as the join. Sorry. I thought this was the one being referred to.


That was his past username. He sent towels in bow boxes. Real piece of work isn't he?!?


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

bigrobc said:


> When tracking the IP can you see/narrow down his whereabouts??


If he wasn't astute enough to use a proxy server.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Just wondering. Not sure if he would put his actual location down but I live close to a Belle Glade


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

bigrobc said:


> When tracking the IP can you see/narrow down his whereabouts??


Yes. If members get the law involved ArcheryTalk will release the IP addresses used on here. 

Whether posted at your public library or at home, it can be tracked right down to the location.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> That was his past username. He sent towels in bow boxes. Real piece of work isn't he?!?


Oh yeah. Those are some really expensive butt dryers. Man that is crap. Right at Christmas too. Karma is gonna get him. Hopefully the victims get their chances first.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> I have had over 50 flawless transactions on here about equal on buying and selling. If you have any doubt about a deal it's best to at the very least to get a number and have a conversation with the prospective seller.
> You can tell a lot about a man's character in a 3 minute phone call. If you still have doubt, then back off. A little common sense goes a long way.


Wouldn't hurt to ask a seller for additional info that can be confirmed. i.e. ebay username or maybe their FB page. If they are evasive or get defensive about giving out their info= Red Flag.

Worse case....ask them to send the item first. THEN you pay. This has worked for me in the past. The seller was new and I have good feedback here(and 10yrs perfect ebay feedback)....i received the item, then paid immediately.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

joshb311 said:


> If he wasn't astute enough to use a proxy server.


True. However members have his phone number so that too can be used. 

Send one box and it's empty ok maybe along the route someone helped themselves to it, multiples not so much. 

Plus he has a past history with the towels.


----------



## bowdup (Oct 25, 2013)

Hang em!


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> True. However members have his phone number so that too can be used.
> 
> Send one box and it's empty ok maybe along the route someone helped themselves to it, multiples not so much.
> 
> Plus he has a past history with the towels.


Yep. He's been laying out his methods. Pretty soon will give him away. Keep at him folks!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

This is probably him.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

AdvanTimberLou - I am working with my local police department on this. Is there anyway that you could send the officer the info that you know about this guy if he contacts you? I would need some contact info if that is possible. Thanks for all your help with this!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Smoknnca said:


> Sounds like a double scam - collects from buyer then collects on insurance of box from post office


Actually, when you insure a bow through USPS the buyer files the insurance claim and gets the money not the sender. The insurance protects the buyer not the seller.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

This guy needs to be punished and made to reimburse everyone that he stole from.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately you have pieces of crap like this in the world. Not blaming any buyers here, but you have to do some homework before dishing out the kind of money for the toys we like. It's a messed up world with messed up people. Talk to the seller ask questions that may raise red flags, Google them. Contact people that bought from them...etc etc..I always see it happening more this time of year. i hope he gets a good ol fashion if u know what I mean. But unfortunately thus dude is more then likely long gone.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Any1 know the area code on his phone?


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

cgs1967 said:


> Actually, when you insure a bow through USPS the buyer files the insurance claim and gets the money not the sender. The insurance protects the buyer not the seller.


That doesn't sound right to me.

The shipper is the one who brought the package to them(post office) and paid for the insurance. I would assume that the shipped item technically belongs to the shipper until the buyer physically receives the package.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

mfeurig said:


> AdvanTimberLou - I am working with my local police department on this. Is there anyway that you could send the officer the info that you know about this guy if he contacts you? I would need some contact info if that is possible. Thanks for all your help with this!


Yes I could. He could also contact Archery Talks headquarters as they can give IP addresses. 

What I did was looked at his feedbacks. Looked at the two that gave him some. Both newer members which raised a flag. Florida native has the same name, Tom Breeze. After looking at profiles from my side an email used raised another flag. [email protected]

That was a username that I knew had issues and sure enough it was towel guy. Same scam with the empty boxes. 

Waiting on other moderators because they worked on past deals too. Believe he's out of Florida and works at a fitness place. That rings a bell.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

Could you please message me the contact info so I can pass it on?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

cgs1967 said:


> Actually, when you insure a bow through USPS the buyer files the insurance claim and gets the money not the sender. The insurance protects the buyer not the seller.


How does the buyer obtain the original mailing receipt?


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

Area code 561


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow. Sorry guys hope something comes out of this. Way to stick with it Lou.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

joedaddy said:


> Area code 561


Thx. Just tryin to help. I'm within an hour of this d bag


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

Yes Lou has been great and 351fps was a big help as well


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> How does the buyer obtain the original mailing receipt?


That is a great question. I keep all of my receipts from mailing in case there is a shipping issue. The buyer would have to get that information from the seller or maybe contact the post office and they should have it on record.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a friend buy a bow on here last week and the guy said he would mail the bow in the morning. Two days ago I saw the guy was selling the bow my friend bought. My friend contacted him and the seller said Oh Yea I forgot I sold it to you. He did get the bow but that kind of stuff is unreal. I recommend only buying from those that have been here for a long time and have a lot of feedback. Positive feedback that is.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure if this has been mentioned or not. A quick call to his local police should straighten things up. Make sure you can provide all texts and emails you had with the seller...


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

NYSBowman said:


> That doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> The shipper is the one who brought the package to them(post office) and paid for the insurance. I would assume that the shipped item technically belongs to the shipper until the buyer physically receives the package.


I totally understand what you are saying but that is how it works. I ship a lot of bows and the post office told me it is there to protect the recipient. They have to make the claim not the sender. You are insuring the package for the buyer.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

hooiserarcher said:


> Lou, you do a great job but here is a suggestion. Maybe put a new member on restricted classifieds use for a period of time (3-6 months) buy only no selling. That would weed out a lot of people just wanting to jump on here and scam people. Sure it would be inconvenient for the new "good guys". But I believe it would help.


Great idea!


----------



## serorem (Nov 19, 2014)

cgs1967 said:


> I had a friend buy a bow on here last week and the guy said he would mail the bow in the morning. Two days ago I saw the guy was selling the bow my friend bought. My friend contacted him and the seller said Oh Yea I forgot I sold it to you. He did get the bow but that kind of stuff is unreal. I recommend only buying from those that have been here for a long time and have a lot of feedback. Positive feedback that is.


I'm a new "member" to AT. I've read and learned a lot off this site over the years, just never joined. I'm also a new seller on here too. I have zero feedbacks, I'm selling some Kuiu clothing on AT and I've sold 2 of the 3 items I have for sale here. I encourage buyers to ask questions. I talked to one buyer on the phone, mostly just bs'd about hunting in general and he ended up buying one of my items. Not all "new" sellers are here to scam our fellow outdoorsmen. I'm a blue collar guy from North Dakota with a wife, 3 kids and a mortgage and have worn a hard hat to work the last decade. I agree with many of the posts on this thread already about talking with a seller and back out if there are any red flags. I really hope you guys get your money back and this cat gets what's coming!! Hope the best for you gentlemen!


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Digital Dave said:


> Ya know, an IP address can tell ya a lot. Which unless I'm wrong, should be accessible by the mods. I was on another sites where this was used to locate a certain individual, believe for sending mass spam to the site. ... What can be done afterwards, I'm not sure?
> 
> But I wish ya both luck. There's always some scumbag looking to rip people off. I hope they gets what's coming to them. :angry:


An IP address will only get you as far as the public router. Behind the public router, everything is handled by a network switch which then sends packet traffic by private IP address (usually 192.168.0.X). These packets usually include a media access control (MAC) addresss. Creating a subnet or virtual private network may obscure the private IP address, linux's 'macchanger' command will spoof a MAC address in 3 seconds, and paid proxy services, especially those overseas, will completely obscure any usable public IP information. Alternatively, one could just as easily spoof their MAC address and sit in a McDonald's parking lot (or better yet, outside a residence) with an open wifi connection and you'll basically never have anything to go on. Even if they got him and his laptop, the MAC address(es) would not match his permanent MAC and he'd have a lot of reasonable doubt to play with there.

If he's half as smart as he'd like to think he is, he didn't leave a shred of a legitimate trail.

Also, law enforcement would have to obtain a warrant for the server information in *each state* in which his network traffic hopped during the fraudulent transactions. Unless he's plotting to do something that would make the national news interrupt regularly scheduled broadcasting to report it, it's not going to happen.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

cgs1967 said:


> I had a friend buy a bow on here last week and the guy said he would mail the bow in the morning. Two days ago I saw the guy was selling the bow my friend bought. My friend contacted him and the seller said Oh Yea I forgot I sold it to you. He did get the bow but that kind of stuff is unreal. I recommend only buying from those that have been here for a long time and have a lot of feedback. Positive feedback that is.


Shouldn't mods be made aware of this type of behavior from sellers as well?


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

People have tried to scam me before but I can usually spot them. This guy is smarter than the average scammer. He educated himself on what he was selling. Even supposedly got rock mods for me. He even had me bump a post for him.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

if you follow the thread history of what people write, you can get more info on what someone's character. I don't bother looking at feet back as it doesn't mean much....I've said it for years and no one listens.



joedaddy said:


> The sad thing is that I sent the guy a text to tell him what happened and he actually responded. He acted frustrated with USPS. Of course now he has fallen of the face of the earth.


you have a number where he answered...need time, your number...he can be tracked.



hooiserarcher said:


> I have had over 50 flawless transactions on here about equal on buying and selling. If you have any doubt about a deal it's best to at the very least to get a number and have a conversation with the prospective seller.
> You can tell a lot about a man's character in a 3 minute phone call. If you still have doubt, then back off. A little common sense goes a long way.


Nope...you can learn how to talk to people to BS them into anything you want. The only thing that works is understanding history. It's very difficult to keep a veil on for very long...a few minutes is easy.

easy solution...paid membership. It would mean many members would leave...good in my opinion as the ones that leave are the ones causing problems


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What a looser that guy is. Man I have been doing selling and buying and trading on here a good while and I take pride in my high feedback then you have these guys.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

Fury90flier said:


> easy solution...paid membership. It would mean many members would leave...good in my opinion as the ones that leave are the ones causing problems


But this one was a Sponsor, right? So didn't they pay already?


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

I should have looked deeper and talked to him more I guess but after having so many goo transactions here I guess I became complacent


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Fury90flier you think feedback means nothing when someone like myself has over 360 positive 100% feedback. To me that shows you can trust that person that there not out to screw someone and in most chances unless they missed something on a item they were selling most times it will as described.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> easy solution...paid membership. It would mean many members would leave...good in my opinion as the ones that leave are the ones causing problems


That is patently absurd. I and everyone I know who are members here would first and foremost never screw anybody over for any reason, and would secondly leave and cease participating on this site if such antics were enforced. This is the internet's foremost source for archery information in every aspect of the sport. I've never been on a forum as large as this one. To suggest that those who would rather not pay an arbitrary fee JUST to participate were inherent troublemakers from the start is a highly inappropriate assumption to make, which 99% of this site probably doesn't appreciate, but they can state their own opinions if they wish.

Even if your membership tax passes with the mods, if I'm scamming people $1000+ a week in fraudulent bow sales, you think I can't set up an anonymous inbox and pay the fee anyways?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

serorem said:


> I'm a new "member" to AT. I've read and learned a lot off this site over the years, just never joined. I'm also a new seller on here too. I have zero feedbacks, I'm selling some Kuiu clothing on AT and I've sold 2 of the 3 items I have for sale here. I encourage buyers to ask questions. I talked to one buyer on the phone, mostly just bs'd about hunting in general and he ended up buying one of my items. Not all "new" sellers are here to scam our fellow outdoorsmen. I'm a blue collar guy from North Dakota with a wife, 3 kids and a mortgage and have worn a hard hat to work the last decade. I agree with many of the posts on this thread already about talking with a seller and back out if there are any red flags. I really hope you guys get your money back and this cat gets what's coming!! Hope the best for you gentlemen!


We were all new at one point. I think your right that if any doubts to contact and talk with the seller. Im sure you are a good seller and I didn't mean anything from my post just want everyone to use common sense and feedback is important to look at.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

joshb311 said:


> Shouldn't mods be made aware of this type of behavior from sellers as well?


I think they should if it is necessary.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

has anyone checked to see if there are any archery shops down there? it says bows were taken in on trade, so either that is a lie and there is no shop or maybe those bows listed are actual bows at someones shop?


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

cgs1967 said:


> I think they should if it is necessary.


I was wondering about that one, to possibly cut them off before they get a chance to scam else. Probationary period? I dunno. Just trying to help and possibly save myself some headache in the future.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

joshb311 said:


> I was wondering about that one, to possibly cut them off before they get a chance to scam else. Probationary period? I dunno. Just trying to help and possibly save myself some headache in the future.


I think anytime the situation warrants then by all means inform the moderators. At the same time the moderators have lives and spend a lot of time on here helping us and we don't want to go to them unless it is warranted.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

On my first sale It was COD. I don't blame the guy for asking either. My dad was a UPS man. Those drivers take COD seriously. No one wants to lose that job and that pension over not collecting the money. 

It worked out for me I got my first feedback and people trust you as your feedback grows. 

You have to buy and be smart about it. Look at the feedback, read the guys posts, if the seller is new I ask for a copy of their license and a phone number to text them. I don't ask for it all at once. First the phone number and we shoot the crap for a tad. Then when they are on the hook I ask for the license. If they refuse then I back out. 

If I have bought from a guy before then I will pay as gift of his feedback is high. 

Lots of repeat buyers and sellers. 

New sellers need to be willing to give up some personal data or ship COD. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

BackroadBowyer said:


> That is patently absurd. I and everyone I know who are members here would first and foremost never screw anybody over for any reason, and would secondly leave and cease participating on this site if such antics were enforced. This is the internet's foremost source for archery information in every aspect of the sport. I've never been on a forum as large as this one. To suggest that those who would rather not pay an arbitrary fee JUST to participate were inherent troublemakers from the start is a highly inappropriate assumption to make, which 99% of this site probably doesn't appreciate, but they can state their own opinions if they wish.
> 
> Even if your membership tax passes with the mods, if I'm scamming people $1000+ a week in fraudulent bow sales, you think I can't set up an anonymous inbox and pay the fee anyways?


so you insult instead of providing another idea for a fix. Sounds to me like this mindset is part of the problem, not part of the solution.

as to the scamming you speak of...a paid membership would allow easier tracking of members and a greater level of felony to achieve such scam. 

The reason these people work such scams is because they're easy. So it sounds like you're all for the ease of the scam...why is that?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Knock it off guys. Stay on topic. 3 guys got scammed. Both of your thoughts have merit.


----------



## serorem (Nov 19, 2014)

cgs1967 said:


> We were all new at one point. I think your right that if any doubts to contact and talk with the seller. Im sure you are a good seller and I didn't mean anything from my post just want everyone to use common sense and feedback is important to look at.


Unfortunately I've been on the wrong end of a scam...and I was the SELLER on that deal. A couple years ago, I sold a $300 Cabela's gift certificate on eBay. I got it as a Christmas gift. A guy from Iowa bought it from me, a week later he sent me a message saying it was no good, that it had been redeemed. I was shocked! I emailed him back and he's said it still wouldn't go through. So I called Cabela's and talked to their security department. After several phone calls to them, the lady asked if I knew a "Dave" from Iowa? I said no. Well apparently he placed an order with this gc. Guess who bought the gc from me...Dave from Iowa! He used the gift card and tried to get me to refund his money! Luckily I have a law enforcement family that taught me to investigate or he might have won. Moral of the story is 2 things 1, don't sell gift cards on eBay, 2, INVESTIGATE whether you're a buyer or seller.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

cgs1967 said:


> I think anytime the situation warrants then by all means inform the moderators. At the same time the moderators have lives and spend a lot of time on here helping us and we don't want to go to them unless it is warranted.


Oh, I fully understand that the mods have lives as well. Perhaps putting them on the radar would assist some people.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

There are two solutions to this problem that I think are easiest. One, acknowledge the fact that bad people are going to do bad things to good people. That's life, unfortunate as it may be. Educate each other on bad experiences, which payment methods are most secure, take the time to leave feedback, etc, and generally police ourselves in a preventative capacity.

Secondly and what I would personally favor is a double-unlock required to post in the classifieds. The first lock is post count lock. No member with less than "X" posts (say, 100) is allowed to see the classifieds board. The Second lock would be a time lock. No user who has been a member for less than "X" (say 90 days) would be able to see the classifieds either. This way you can't just spam 100 messages on the first 100 threads an unlock the classifieds in 30 minutes. This would be easy to program into the code that is Archery Talk.

```
if $_USER $post_count (<=99) 
OR
$_USER $registered_days (<=89)
THEN
.classifieds (visible = false)
ELSE
.classifieds (visible=true);
```
That's not the actual syntax, but it gets the jist across. It would be a very quick thing to implement. I've been a member on a few online forums which facilitate sales and this is the first one I've seen where a new user had immediate unconditional access to the classifieds. I would support allowing people to buy before they are allowed to sell, with more time and a higher post count used to unlock seller privileges after buyer privileges have been granted.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I like that ^^^


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

BackroadBowyer said:


> There are two solutions to this problem that I think are easiest. One, acknowledge the fact that bad people are going to do bad things to good people. That's life, unfortunate as it may be. Educate each other on bad experiences, which payment methods are most secure, take the time to leave feedback, etc, and generally police ourselves in a preventative capacity.
> 
> Secondly and what I would personally favor is a double-unlock required to post in the classifieds. The first lock is post count lock. No member with less than "X" posts (say, 100) is allowed to see the classifieds board. The Second lock would be a time lock. No user who has been a member for less than "X" (say 90 days) would be able to see the classifieds either. This way you can't just spam 100 messages on the first 100 threads an unlock the classifieds in 30 minutes. This would be easy to program into the code that is Archery Talk.
> 
> ...


I'm in for this.


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

Bring Back Mike he got results dam it


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

trucker3573 said:


> No feedback...I am not sure what amazes me more, the fact that when I just checked his profile he still has no feedback (are you kidding me)...


Bingo. If we don't leave feedback to let other users know how the transactions went, we're just setting up other good users to be taken advantage of. Would these two users still have ordered if he had 2 negative feedback in the last week? I know I wouldn't. We have to do our part to keep these people in check.

I almost suggested a mandatory minimum positive feedback score, but I don't think it's fair to make people buy things they don't necessarily want or need just to unlock seller privileges to get rid of the things they didn't want to begin with.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

His feedback on the post says 0, but if you click it (or go to his profile), he has 2 positive and 2 negative listed so far.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Almost makes me wonder if there isn't a bad apple at his local post office. Don't you think if he paid for 6-7lb of shipping the post office clerk might have an issue with carrying a 1.5lb box and ask questions?


----------



## APachon71RN (Oct 27, 2014)

Can code be written to limit the ability to post on any boards/threads until feedback has been given for the transaction for both buyer & seller?


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Almost makes me wonder if there isn't a bad apple at his local post office. Don't you think if he paid for 6-7lb of shipping the post office clerk might have an issue with carrying a 1.5lb box and ask questions?


If he printed the label at home then the only guy in the entire line that would catch that is the guy picking it up. He would have to be a very observant mail man to pick that out. He picks up the package scans it it and on its way it goes. Goes into the truck and at the end of the day he parks his rig at his hub and the night shift guys come on, they unload his truck and place the package in another truck. I doubt anyone catches stuff like that anymore system is to automated. Also when package are that big they are price set way more on the shape and size of the box then weight. With in reason obviously. I also hate to say it but the guy picking up the package really doesn't care about it. He's incharge of making sure his packages get delivered correctly, once scanned that package really is not his problem. At least this is what I gathered for the few years I worked at ups. I'd imagine usps is similar.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

There's a traditional archery forum that started charging $30 to even look at their classifieds, supposedly to keep out scammers. Somebody scammed somebody anyway, and the mods didn't post the guy on their blacklist, so the scammer just moved on to another forum and scammed more people.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

20/20 hindsight, the guy joined Nov 25. , he has 12 threads he started, one introduction, 11 bow sale threads
Good luck guys


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

is this guy the one from somerset,penna ?i saw an ad in the classifieds for a 2011 hoyt rampage for $275.00.can't remember the screen name but i remember thinking it was kinda sketchy with a price that low for any hoyt that new


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

trucker3573 said:


> Ah ok..are the positives for small ticket items? Probably was part of his whole scam...get a few positives. This type of thing is really scary!





trucker3573 said:


> Wow has a couple positive on bows....scary stuff for sure.


The gist of this thread is buyer beware and do your research before you do buy, but the two quotes above (and I'm not picking on trucker3573, his was simply the most convenient to use) and answer this, do you seriously think that people that won't read a thread before commenting will take the time to do any research? We are our own worst enemies.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

To further clarify; trucker, the seller made alias' and gave himself good feedback......


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

*DOX Released: Dalton "Hoyt1213" Wiita*

"Welcome to my trap, said the spider to the fly..."

Thread theme:
Avenged Se7enfold: This Means War.mp3 :guitarist2:

Brace yourselves. :shade: It's about to get real up in here. 
*** WHILE I BELIEVE THIS INFORMATION IS ACCURATE AND OF SOUND LOGIC, THAT DOES *NOT* MAKE IT INHERENTLY CORRECT.***


AdvanTimberLou said:


>



The location given in the picture above is "PBG"
The phone number given (561-449-3112) comes back to Joseph John Smylie, aged 60, of Palm Beach Gardens, FL.
The email [email protected] is linked to "Welding Anything Anywhere", *6231 Pga Blvd, Palm Beach Gardens, FL* under "other contact info".
Source: https://local.yahoo.com/info-182955...-gardens?csz=Jupiter,+FL&stx=Welding+Services
This is especially of interest since he likes to "build drag cars".
Thus, PBG = Palm Beach Gardens.
The yahoo handle foxbodygt89 only appears in Grand Theft Auto gamer statistics sites, but the email [email protected] is legitmate:


```
[Contacting mta6.am0.yahoodns.net [98.136.216.26]...]
[Connected]
220 mta1065.mail.gq1.yahoo.com ESMTP ready
EHLO mx1.validemail.com
250-mta1065.mail.gq1.yahoo.com
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 41943040
250-8BITMIME
250 STARTTLS
MAIL FROM:<>
250 null sender <> ok
RCPT TO:<[email protected]>
250 recipient <[email protected]> ok
RSET
250 reset ok
QUIT
[Connection closed]
```

 The ID on the 60 year old seems to be sinking fast. What 60 year old plays GTA5???
 The same test confirms [email protected] is legitimate.

 Here is the business number for the welding shop: *(561) 762-1404*
 Google cached an AT Classified with that contact number on January 11, 2014, presumably a box with a towel in it before he got cheap and stopped sending towels.
 Of more interest: Phone number (561) 762-1404 gets a hit on "Dalton's Rapid Fire Controllers"

 This is the same name (Dalton) given in the profile above.
Remember the Grand Theft Auto gamer link between _foxbodygt89_ and and the scammers profile? For those that don't know, "a rapid fire controller" is defined on Yahoo Answers as 


> "Rapid fire controllers are modded so that you press the fire button, and the mod button, and the gun on the system you are playing on fires very fast. This is costly, buy them on ebay. But be prepared to be being called a noob because you can fire a clip of a g3 in 3 seconds. (Call of duty 4 reference)"



Major gamer link established.
He had a business website, daltonsrapidfirecontroller.com, but it's no longer in service. Too bad his address is still linked to it...

140 Tranquilla Drive *Palm Beach Gardens*, FL
Source: http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Daltons.Rapid.Fire.Controllers.561-762-1404
I'm one step away from having his full name but I don't want to pay $49.99 for the WHOIS archive file for his website. (nevermind, don't need it. See below.)

Accepting wire transfers on another forum *suspicion intensifies*
http://forums.corral.net/forums/win...ve-entire-street-strip-part-out-must-see.html

 Here is Dalton's welding page on Facebook. Unfortunately no last name is given, but he has 10 "likes", one of which is a conservation club.
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005309476003

 So then I pulled his business license. "Wiita Dalton" is the name given as the principal. After finding this, I searched for "Wiita Dalton" and "Dalton Wiita". The results clearly show that "Wiita" is the first name (according to their index) and "Dalton" is the last name. (see below)



> "Welding Anything & Anywhere LLC is a Florida Domestic Limited-Liability Company filed on January 7, 2014. The company's filing status is listed as Active and its File Number is L14000003117.
> 
> The Registered Agent on file for this company is Wiita Dalton and is located at 140 Tranquilla Drive Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418. The company's principal address is 140 Tranquilla Drive Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 and its mailing address is 140 Tranquilla Drive Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418.
> 
> The company has 1 principal on record. The principal is Wiita Dalton from Palm Beach Gardens FL."


Source: http://www.bizapedia.com/fl/WELDING-ANYTHING-ANYWHERE-LLC.html

This is likely reversed, as his website www.palmbeachmobilewelding.com/about.php refers to him as "Dalton" three times. Too bad he whited out his license plate. It won't tell us anything we don't already know, anyways...

I still can not figure out why the number given for Joseph John Smylie would pick up and grumble about the USPS. Perhaps the number was recently acquired and the record for Jospeph J. Smylie is residual/expired? Perhaps Mr. Smylie is a relative who maintains the phone line (family plan) for Dalton? Sure, you can spoof outgoing numbers, but to be able to _receive_ messages in the first place? No, he'd have to have physical access to that particular phone to receive any texts that went to it. Joseph John Smylie is located in Palm Beach Gardens. All phones go to Palm Beach Gardens. Wiita Dalton (Dalton Wiita) is from Palm Beach Gardens. Palm Beach Gardens is in the vicinity of Belle Glade (~46.5 miles).

I'm guessing Mr. Smylie may have nothing to do with this and that (unfortunately for him) when his cell phone service was terminated/expired, Dalton Wiita was assigned his old number on a "burner" phone (those over the counter, cash and carry pay as you go phones) which he's probably trashed by now.


A facebook page for "Dalton Wiita", with only one life event "born" displayed. Life event was added September 16, 2014 @ 9:47PM. "Wiita Dalton" returns no results.
https://www.facebook.com/dalton.wiita?fref=ts
Anyone want to friend him? 


Alias: "*Florida Boy*"
http://www.spearboard.com/archive/index.php/t-165740.html
https://forums.deeperblue.com/threads/riffe-spear-gun.90775/
http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/07-5-09-3rd-gen-6-7l-powertrain/1139394-looking-clutch.html

Alias: "*Stang GT 89*" (not a coincidence with _*foxbodygt89*_, I'm sure)
https://forums.deeperblue.com/threads/riffe-spear-gun.90775/
http://forums.corral.net/forums/win...ve-entire-street-strip-part-out-must-see.html

Here's my official guess as to who you're looking for:










```
Dalton Wiita
140 Tranquilla Drive Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 (home)
(561) 449-3112 (cell, Sprint Network)

6231 PGA Blvd., Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 (work)
(561) 762-1404 (cell, AT&T Network)

[email][email protected][/email] (personal/gmail)

[url]www.palmbeachmobilewelding.com[/url] (website)

[email][email protected][/email] (personal/yahoo)

[email][email protected][/email](work)

White Male, ~180lb, early 30's maybe? Blond Hair.
License Plate: Censored, Late Model (Dodge?) 2500 (3500?) Quad Cab, Red in Color with white vinyl speargun hunting stickers on back glass.  (Personal/Work vehicle)
Self-Employed.

Yahoo!ID: foxbodygt89

Facebook: [url]https://www.facebook.com/dalton.wiita?fref=ts[/url]

Usernames: "Florida Boy" "hoyt1213" "[email protected]" "Stang GT 89" - Post more if you got 'em.
```


I'm really not ready to entertain the fact that a scammer got THIS much information on Dalton Wiita and impersonated him that well to perform these scams. I really think that's your guy, but we can't lose sight of the fact that it may not be true.

Archery Talks. Dalton Balked. Now he's DOXED. olice: 

How's your night, AT? :cheers:


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

MJR said:


> To further clarify; trucker, the seller made alias' and gave himself good feedback......


Can you post those please?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I did some poking around the internet and here is what I found:

Dalton Turner Wiita
140 Tranquilla Dr
Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418

Phones : 561-762-1404 or 561-427-9924


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Secondly and what I would personally favor is a double-unlock required to post in the classifieds. The first lock is post count lock. No member with less than "X" posts (say, 100) is allowed to see the classifieds board. The Second lock would be a time lock. No user who has been a member for less than "X" (say 90 days) would be able to see the classifieds either. This way you can't just spam 100 messages on the first 100 threads an unlock the classifieds in 30 minutes.


and the scammers would simply set up a dozen ghost accounts, wait their 90 days, accrue the required post count at leisure and be right back in business. this isn't a new problem, it exists everywhere, as does the problem. I don't have an answer, because I suspect there isn't one.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, and this little gem. I'll just leave this here... (last on the list)

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/martin-county-felony-arrests-for-july-2-2014_53130775

This might explain why he stopped scamming from early 2014 and only started again recently. I guess it takes a while to bond out when you're in for robbery/burglary!

Smile, hoyt1213!








Also, I think the mods should revive the blacklist because Wiita was already on there. It would have been nice to know that before I spent 4 hours tracking him down with nothing but a screenshot of his user profile to go off of. :lol:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136379&page=5



caspian said:


> and the scammers would simply set up a dozen ghost accounts, wait their 90 days, accrue the required post count at leisure and be right back in business. this isn't a new problem, it exists everywhere, as does the problem. I don't have an answer, because I suspect there isn't one.


You DO realize that would be 1,200 posts in 90 days while juggling 12 passwords, right? Not to say that that's impossible, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Oh, and this little gem. I'll just leave this here... (last on the list)
> 
> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/martin-county-felony-arrests-for-july-2-2014_53130775
> 
> ...



Great work, book him Danno.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Can you post those please?


Per these posts in this thread. Specific user names I didn't bother looking for when I was gathering these, but I believe there is a TT screenshot that may show them....



AdvanTimberLou said:


> 100% Feedbacks he had on Hoyt1213 were made up ones. He created those usernames. He's a professional thief/scammer.
> 
> He's been banned from here before. Remember the towels in bow boxes? That was him too under a different username.
> 
> I did some research on his current usernames. I strongly urge those members scammed to get the police involved and the USPS. Need to file charges against him. He's using the name Tom Breeze but that could be fake.





AdvanTimberLou said:


> He is also the usernames on Hoyt1213's 100% feedbacks. He created them to pad the feedback and try to gain trust.





AdvanTimberLou said:


> Yes I could. He could also contact Archery Talks headquarters as they can give IP addresses.
> 
> What I did was looked at his feedbacks. Looked at the two that gave him some. Both newer members which raised a flag. Florida native has the same name, Tom Breeze. After looking at profiles from my side an email used raised another flag. [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

I drive right by there everyday on way to work. Don't mind popping by and taking some pics if it's a real address. Not really an industrial area at all though. 




BackroadBowyer said:


> "Welcome to my trap, said the spider to the fly..."
> 
> Thread theme:
> Avenged Se7enfold: This Means War.mp3 :guitarist2:
> ...


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

Call the PBG Police. They love arresting people and will do anything to keep bad press about PBG out of the news.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

BackroadBowyer, awesome work. 

Florida life pm'd me last night numerous times but of course I have the wrong guy according to him. Even though Tom Breeze was on his and Hoyt1213's accounts. He's not sure how that happened or the fact he used [email protected] in his profile for Florida life as his contact email. Not a clue how that is there he claims. 

He knows of this thread so maybe seeing what you posted he will realize the scams over and do the right thing and issue refunds.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

If that's his address then he is either a hell of a scammer or is a rich kid brat living with mommy and daddy. That is a very nice expensive new development. May be gated also. I can swing by the place and see what it's like.


ChuckA84 said:


> I did some poking around the internet and here is what I found:
> 
> Dalton Turner Wiita
> 140 Tranquilla Dr
> ...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bob Wallace said:


> If that's his address then he is either a hell of a scammer or is a rich kid brat living with mommy and daddy. That is a very nice expensive new development. May be gated also. I can swing by the place and see what it's like.


The owner of that address is Brian Wiita...so looks like rich kid scammer living with mommy and daddy


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

It's Horrible to hear several guys on hear got ripped off, I hope you guys get your money back in the end. It is great to see other AT members on here helping out locating and finding this scammer. I also agree a minimum post count/join date before you are allowed to sell in the classifieds would be a good thing, sure there is works around it, and the hardcore professional scammer will get buy, but it should make it more troublesome for the average joe. I should also say I have about 30 or so transactions in the classifieds, with a mix of buying and selling and for the most part it has all been good. There is definitely more good and honest sellers/buyers on here than not, but I also think tightening up the classifieds rules would only make it that much better. Best of luck to you guys that got scammed.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like you guys are getting close to catching/ exposing this idiot. Good work!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like the scammer Dalton's rich daddy is a sex offender...


http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2000-12-22/news/0012220674_1_plea-deal-criminal-case-offender


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

I wonder what mommy and daddy would be thinking if this thread was printed and dropped off in the mailbox?


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

I worked with the SA Andy Slater and knew the judge also. Looks like the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Seeing as how his dad wanted to keep the assault quiet, he may not be too keen on his family getting even more bad press. 
Definitely call PBG police. His dad may be linked in with this somehow and they may want to do some investigating.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

The boxes that were shipped - was there anything on them that would track back to the shop they came from? A serial number, address or other number a bow company would have record of? This may be useful in building the case. Shop owner confirms id of the guy he gave boxes to, maybe.


----------



## Mathews LD (Jan 3, 2006)

Why can't they just remove him from archery talk?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Mathews LD said:


> Why can't they just remove him from archery talk?


He creates new usernames under new IP addresses that the system doesn't link back to the past usernames. Trust me we can monitor multiple users under the same IP but he created a new username under a new IP. That will not raise a flag.

His account is blocked from using the forums. He can't even see the forums on here, just his inbox. Which means, he can only read and send PM's which I want to keep that flow of communication going hoping he sees he's been caught and hoping he does the right thing.

Easy to ban someone, just a few clicks, however he has been talking with me and denies it. I have the proof of who he really is.


----------



## Mathews LD (Jan 3, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> He creates new usernames under new IP addresses that the system doesn't link back to the past usernames. Trust me we can monitor multiple users under the same IP but he created a new username under a new IP. That will not raise a flag.
> 
> His account is blocked from using the forums. He can't even see the forums on here, just his inbox. Which means, he can only read and send PM's which I want to keep that flow of communication going hoping he sees he's been caught and hoping he does the right thing.
> 
> Easy to ban someone, just a few clicks, however he has been talking with me and denies it. I have the proof of who he really is.


If you have proof of who he really is then you should have enough to prosecute him for stealing all the money of the guys on here!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

The members scammed already have proof, they got empty boxes. One even opened in the eyes of the post master at the post office. 

He sent it USPS, I believe his past history with the towels in the boxes and now this the postal system will definitely look into him.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

I suppose I'll post this while a mod has been on recently. This sucks that folks got scammed, but if it's any consolation, you were duped by a pro. He might be a third stringer, but he's still on the roster. Hopefully it's lesson learned, though I'd rather learn this lesson with a 20 spot and not $800. 

There's been a bunch of suggestions to make it harder for scammers on this site. I'm guessing it was easier a few years ago to scam, then new rules were put in place to make us feel more safe. All that did, was give ATers a false sense of security. The scammers got around the new rules and the wolf was at the lambs again. It's time for us to stop needing a sheepdog to protect us from the big bad wolf. I think the mods are doing a great job with the resources they have to work with. Anyone that has stark criticism of these mods can now step up and take their place. I like the fact that we have someone to get involved should we need assistance, but they shouldn't have to keep guarding the flock with new policies. Here's a policy...stop buying on emotion. "This is such a good deal, I can't pass it up", If I don't buy it now, I'll never get it". That mind set will always cloud us and make us vulnerable for the taking. There are bad people in the world, that intend to do bad things to good people and other bad people. It's up to us as individuals and a collective group, to sniff them out and cut them down. I'm not saying take justice in our own hands after the scam has been pulled...I'm saying, "see a red flag, point it out as loud as you can." We don't need the government telling us to wear a seatbelt, but we've sure allowed that to happen. We are losing our own sense of security and judgement to the idea that we can be protected at all times by someone or something else. 

I hope I haven't overstepped my bounds, but saw this getting derailed and thought I'd speak. BackroadBoyer has done a great job, as well as others, now put it to work, get the right authorities involved and bury this SOB.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

It is exactly sad things like this that make me very hesitant about buying anything here on AT.
When I finally would get the item to me here in Norway after some weeks, it would be total hell and virtually impossible for me to get my money back.

There are only a few members here on AT I trust enough to buy something they sell on this forum.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Haven't been able to follow this thread for a while but wow! Bowyer, Lou and others....awesome work!! Looking forward to hearing about him getting what's due.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Just a guess but he probably went down to the PO, had the box weighed and then took the bow out.....He then proceeded to another PO and mailed it empty......or, just went back in and mailed it there......anything is possible......He will now claim the bow was stolen in route......


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

miked still a mod on here?


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

And yet people still cry about PayPals 3%. This could've been a much easier situation, but some people enjoy getting scammed.


----------



## kohoyt (Nov 7, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> miked still a mod on here?


 * miked could get you some help quick. Sure helped me out of a bad situation once. He got results fast. Throw up the *miked* light over AT when your in need..!!!!! Where is he at anyway??


----------



## kohoyt (Nov 7, 2011)

I seen this post and was taken back a little from the Google Pay thing. Just not the way i am going to do business. I will not gift from Paypal. I will either eat the extra or not buy it. Learned the hard way. Not matter how good the deal is, if the seller is asking for it as a gift I move on, period. Good luck to all involved, hope yall get this SCUM..!!


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

BackroadBowyer said:


> "Welcome to my trap, said the spider to the fly..."
> 
> Thread theme:
> Avenged Se7enfold: This Means War.mp3 :guitarist2:
> ...


Outstanding!!!!


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

Bow Me said:


> And yet people still cry about PayPals 3%. This could've been a much easier situation, but some people enjoy getting scammed.


Google wallet is basically the same thing. I won't gift via PayPal any more. I was charged a fee by Google wallet. This guy has proof that he sent me a package and I got it. Even with PayPal I would have to prove the package was empty. That is why I only send funds that are secure. I will never use money orders. I have had many people try to scam me before I am usually good at spotting them. This thread is not to pass judgement. Thanks


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> So is florida life this guy or what??


What I do know is his email matched [email protected]
He registered on here using it.

That same username [email protected] that sent towels in bow boxes and was banned. 

Hoyt1213 sent empty bow boxes. His feedback has one from florida life. Could be the biggest coincidence in the world. The feedback padding was to gain some confidence. 

Plus both usernames Florida life and Hoyt1213 use Tom Breeze as their name. Another coincidence. 

Florida life can deny all he wants, the evidence I have is pretty clear.


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Man o Man you all are all over this..... I am impressed.....


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

i know this is too late for u , unless u know who u are buying from you may get screwed even if u use paypal by its self .if u dont know the guy your dealing with have him put it on ebay, if he does not have an account pass him by , if he is new withing hours or days pass ! u wont lose your money here but it may take a wile to get it straight. but you must act without delay time is of the essence. EBAY WITH PAY PAL ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! NO CHECKS NO OVER THE PHONE CREDIT CARDS . EBAY WITH PAY PAL ONLY
ebay has the most reliable system in the world, no money changes hands till after you receive your package. if you dont receive your stuff on time or begins to smell fishy contact ebay they will stop the transaction immediately


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

I looked up the actual address on the Palm Beach tax Appraisers website and the address he used for the shipping is not valid. The name Tom Breeze does not register either so that name and address is made up. It does sound like this Dalton guy may be it, I live in FT. lauderdale and will be that way This week and I'll check it out. 

I believe there are two archery shops there. - Gators Guns which sales Mathews and Perfect 10 Archery that sales Elite, PSE and Hoyt, ran by a female. I don't think he would have connection with her.

I hope this guy get caught.


----------



## marshratTC (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this, bud.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The folks he has scammed should forward all info to the local police and USPS. If you put too much heat on him you may get some of your money back and he'll simply go on to the next "mark".


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

60435 said:


> i know this is too late for u , unless u know who u are buying from you may get screwed even if u use paypal by its self .if u dont know the guy your dealing with have him put it on ebay, if he does not have an account pass him by , if he is new withing hours or days pass ! u wont lose your money here but it may take a wile to get it straight. but you must act without delay time is of the essence. EBAY WITH PAY PAL ONLY!!!!!!!!!!! NO CHECKS NO OVER THE PHONE CREDIT CARDS . EBAY WITH PAY PAL ONLY
> ebay has the most reliable system in the world, no money changes hands till after you receive your package. if you dont receive your stuff on time or begins to smell fishy contact ebay they will stop the transaction immediately


Fortunately my credit card company is taking care of me on this issue. I agree and from this point on I may just stick with the eBay it's unfortunate because I really like dealing with the guys on here


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They are closing in on you. Game over.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

he has a record the police would love to pick him up just send them everything work has already been done for them


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

My empty box was a Mathews box. There was still part of the sticker on one end of it.


----------



## joedaddy (May 9, 2012)

mfeurig said:


> My empty box was a Mathews box. There was still part of the sticker on one end of it.


Same here


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Most Post offices have Cameras,,, I wonder if you could figure out which post office he shipped from and try to approximate a time. The box should be easy to spot on video.


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

The system to become an SMR is an automated subscription service built into Vbulletin. We are not in direct contact with the SMRs like with a Sponsors. 
Although we do have the Users Paypal payment info so we do have his name and address.

Tele


----------



## crazydawgs21 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lets all go down to florida and give this guy the beating of his life.. Absolutely insane and I hope he gets what he deserves. I was waiting to hear about something like this on how 1 guy has multiple accounts gives himself good feed back to screw other people. Thats lower then scum in my books and yes when u commit crimes accrossed state lines it becomes federal and I hope he gets nailed and never sees daylight again..


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

His luck ran out after he welded all those horse shoes together........wait for it.........................bam!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

foreveryung said:


> The boxes that were shipped - was there anything on them that would track back to the shop they came from? A serial number, address or other number a bow company would have record of? This may be useful in building the case. Shop owner confirms id of the guy he gave boxes to, maybe.


Shop owner could be part of scam. I mean who asks for several empty bow boxes?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

crazydawgs21 said:


> Lets all go down to florida and give this guy the beating of his life.. Absolutely insane and I hope he gets what he deserves. I was waiting to hear about something like this on how 1 guy has multiple accounts gives himself good feed back to screw other people. Thats lower then scum in my books and yes when u commit crimes accrossed state lines it becomes federal and I hope he gets nailed and never sees daylight again..


Two wrongs don't make a right. Never confront someone like this as you don't know his mentality. Please let the law and the USPS work their investigations. Do not put your safety in jeopardy.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Shop owner could be part of scam. I mean who asks for several empty bow boxes?


His buddy supposedly owns the shop. That's what he told me anyways.


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

Im not sure if this will help or if somebody has already seen this page


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

The rest of the page


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Sounds like he gave out a little too much information. His goose is cooked. Fry him.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Get as many people as you can that have been scammed. If you go to police (call them, email, fax) from a different state, they will more than likely not have time or resources to do anything. If he is doing this to many people they might actually look into it and question him.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

I went to my local police and will let them do what they see fit. They came over and documented all the evidence. I figured it would be easier for them to get in contact with a different department than it will be for me to.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> People who sell bows that don't have any boxes ??? ^^^ That is a stretch implementing any shop.


Great post.... I have 7 bows in the basement and one box in case I want to sell one of them.


----------



## crazydawgs21 (Aug 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity is it possible that someone in his post office took the items out the box after he packs them?


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Has to be ten buddies down there that needs something welded!!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

mfeurig said:


> I went to my local police and will let them do what they see fit. They came over and documented all the evidence. I figured it would be easier for them to get in contact with a different department than it will be for me to.


When I got scammed on here, It was a guy in Georgia and I called his local Po Po and they told me I had to file my complaint through my own local police and they would take it from there. Luckily I had used Paypal and got my money back but still have never heard if the guy was caught and prosecuted. He got several folks on here quick fast and i a hurry.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hope the guy comes to justice and the burned buyers get their money back.


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

Did some research myself and based on the information provided above the registered address is to Brian Wiita who is/was married to Cinde Wiita now I believe is Cinde Topper who owns Abacoa Fitness, LLC per Sunbiz - if you go back to 2005 the name is under Cinde Wiita just follow the pages so I believe she divorced Brian Wiita. This business was also associated with Palm Beach Fitness Club, LLC. They also own Topper Fitness in Tequesta, FL. Per an obituary online "Dalton" is used as a grand child to someone who passed which is the son of Cinde. Cinde also had 5 other children in which is saw Barrett and Gavin as one. Below are the FB pages of the ones I found. Also the FAA has his address register for 140 Tranquilla Dr, Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418. 

http://search.sunbiz.org/Inquiry/Co...b71871a5a/PALM BEACH ATHLETIC CLUB, LLC/Page1

http://www.pbcgov.com/papa/Asps/PropertyDetail/PropertyDetail.aspx?parcel=52424203090000210&

http://aviation-business-gazette.com/A54/B3/Pilot-Dalton-Wiita-Palm-Bch-Gdns-FL.html

https://www.facebook.com/GaViiiN?pnref=friends.search

https://www.facebook.com/channing.wiita/friends

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12889349.15363.100004640622621&type=3&theater


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Shop owner could be part of scam. I mean who asks for several empty bow boxes?


I would. I needed some bow boxes this weekend moving some stuff. I had a bunch of wood...don't go there, that needed moving of which a bow box was perfect. Pieces were about 3" wide, 1/4" thick or less and about 2-3' long. I only had one box on hand. Lucky for me I was able to find some other boxes as going to the local shop would have taken more time than loading up what I had.


Given the nature of this crime, I'd think an FBI investigation is in order...if the shop is involved that makes it an entirely different type of crime category.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think this will be a good lesson for many see how helpful the fbi is will be or even local law enforement your only hope is to scare the guy and have him give you your money back. I will be shocked if anything actually comes of this.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

tagged


----------



## crazydawgs21 (Aug 15, 2012)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think this will be a good lesson for many see how helpful the fbi is will be or even local law enforement your only hope is to scare the guy and have him give you your money back. I will be shocked if anything actually comes of this.


 So will I


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think this will be a good lesson for many see how helpful the fbi is will be or even local law enforement your only hope is to scare the guy and have him give you your money back. I will be shocked if anything actually comes of this.


You're a new member. There are countless times where members here have received their items / money through the actions of AT staff, AT membership and law enforcement.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Beamen123 said:


> You're a new member. There are countless times where members here have received their items / money through the actions of AT staff, AT membership and law enforcement.


I would imagine that was as I stated the guy got scared of consequence and did the right thing as appose to actuall consequence forcing him too.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think this will be a good lesson for many see how helpful the fbi is will be or even local law enforement your only hope is to scare the guy and have him give you your money back. I will be shocked if anything actually comes of this.


How many voltz can you handle?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Certain offenses are possibly out of local LE jurisdiction. I would find out if the local law enforcemnt has an internet crimes division would be a good place to start. Actually, I'd just call the local FBI office and talk to them directly. At one time, I'd agree that nothing would happen. These days, depending on the gravity of the fraud, you may get their (FBI) attention.


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Call his local police department and file a report.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

frog gigger said:


> How many voltz can you handle?


I guess I'll stay tuned and find out. but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

internet crime is a big deal now and many Police Dept.'s have Detectives that do investigate these crimes. Years ago, when internet crime began to be a problem, some of the Police Dept.'s did not have the knowledge and resources to go after these criminals. Things have changed and many Dept.'s gained the resources and funding to go after these people.. The victims need to make it clear to the Police Dept. and assisting agencies that they will follow through with the process no matter what it takes. Sometimes it can be a lengthy and time consuming process. Hang it there and it will get resolved and the career criminal will get what he has coming.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I just read through part of this. I hope it gets resolved.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bghunter7777 said:


> I guess I'll stay tuned and find out. but I wouldn't hold your breath.


While I think you're being a bit cynical, I have to admit that a few years back I ran in to an experience where the police told me they simply didn't have the time/man power to run down the situation I was involved in (It was NOT on AT)...despite having an admission from the thief. It was a couple hundred bucks to me but I suspect the thief didn't begin or stop with me. Because the credit card company made me whole I let it slide; after all if the LE didn't want to pursue it what choice did I have?  I wish now I would have pressed the police to put the guy in jail. 

To the OP and others that have been scammed by this dirt bag; don't let this guy get away with what he's doing just because you get your money back (assuming you do) from the credit card company/paypal, etc. He's not just scamming people on AT and the police should understand that.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I beat he is reading this thread.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

He is without a doubt


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^ Don't think so.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> I beat he is reading this thread.


he's clicked on it at least once


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

These are just a few of the larger agencies. Now some involve Internet crime against children but there are a few listed that deal with internet fraud. The local Dept.'s, are just as qualified to go after these people and I feel will , especially if there are more than one victim. 

Florida

Broward County Sheriff’s Office Internet Crimes Against
Children Task Force

Charlotte County Computer Crimes Unit

Child Predator Cybercrime Unit

Florida Computer Crime Center

Seminole County Sheriff’s Office Internet Crimes Against Children Task Force 407-665-6605

State Attorney Office Southwest Florida Economic Crime Unit Task Force (internet fraud)


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

I got scammed by napahunter (Mac Cole)on here last year. Bought a lonewolf stand and 8 climbing sticks from him through paypal. Like a moron i let him string me along just long enough it was too late to go through paypal to file a claim. He kept saying he would send it and when he finally did say he sent it, he said he got confirmation that it was delivered but wouldnt send me any tracking info or confirmation emai. Needless to say it never showed up. This clown is a police officer in real life in a city called yates center in kansas.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Wouldn't one be able to go to local pro shops to ask if anyone has asked for two bow boxes in last couple weeks? Also why don't we repay the favor with allowing him to "sell" another bow but make sure it is a Florida resident with some Monopoly money and meet him for the delivery with cops to check "The Box" of nothing.

Great work to all those that put in their own time on this.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Shop owner could be part of scam. I mean who asks for several empty bow boxes?


Its the holidays...LOTS of people ask for boxes. Starting in Oct, we start keeping bow boxes for customers, so there's a box under the tree instead of a crappily wrapped bow! Its called service! Don't start blaming shops for the sins of one!!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

1955 said:


> Its the holidays...LOTS of people ask for boxes. Starting in Oct, we start keeping bow boxes for customers, so there's a box under the tree instead of a crappily wrapped bow! Its called service! Don't start blaming shops for the sins of one!!!


This, I've went into shops and asked for boxes to ship before. they gladly hand you as many as you want to get them out of their way


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> This, I've went into shops and asked for boxes to ship before. they gladly hand you as many as you want to get them out of their way


lucky...I went in to the local shop and they wanted me to buy the boxes. Needless to say, I don't shop there anymore.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

If the police fail to sort this out then it may be time for an AT delegation to pay him a visit. If I had the money I would even contemplate coming over to meet this low life and explain the difference between right and wrong, it is obvious his parents never did. Oxygen thieves like this guy get away with way too much.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> I beat he is reading this thread.


Probably even posted in it under another name.


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is the business information for Welding Anything & Anywhere LLC.

http://search.sunbiz.org/Inquiry/Co...c90b9ba/Welding Anything & Anywhere LLC/Page1


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

The classified moderators truly care about the dealing that go on, on this forum. They take it personally when someone is scammed and work diligently to get action fast and they do it for free.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think this will be a good lesson for many see how helpful the fbi is will be or even local law enforement your only hope is to scare the guy and have him give you your money back. I will be shocked if anything actually comes of this.


I can promise you, as a former AT Classified Mod, something WILL come of this....


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Whaack said:


> I can promise you, as a former AT Classified Mod, something WILL come of this....


I'm subscribed I hope so


----------



## Moose821 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow 
I really hate to hear this happened to you guys


----------



## fallfrenzy (Jun 28, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> lucky...I went in to the local shop and they wanted me to buy the boxes. Needless to say, I don't shop there anymore.


They had to pay for the boxes to get them there - I don't see what's wrong with their asking for a small fee for the box, especially if you're not a regular customer. I used to ship a lot of bicycles and some shops would charge a couple bucks for them, some wouldn't, but I was always prepared to pay for them if they asked me to, and I would never hold it against them if they did.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

its time to start have a credit check be fore you can join the classifieds.............................:mg:


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

bobsarchery....is this the same guy?? He's got a to good to be true deal on a snow CST on here now.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Saddleshooter said:


> bobsarchery....is this the same guy?? He's got a to good to be true deal on a snow CST on here now.


Now I'm really losing confidence in new supporters whether it be the same or not.


----------



## N8 (Mar 18, 2010)

Saddleshooter said:


> bobsarchery....is this the same guy?? He's got a to good to be true deal on a snow CST on here now.


This is the same guy, thank you for bringing this to our attention

N8


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do a search , he just got banned


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Saddleshooter said:


> bobsarchery....is this the same guy?? He's got a to good to be true deal on a snow CST on here now.


Classifieds mod confirms bobsarchery = hoyt1213 aka Florida Life.

I did get a laugh from his Energy 32 ad, though.


hoyt1213 said:


> Energy 32 camo 2014 like new
> *Completely. Rigged*


Bold text added for emphasis. I see what ya did there!  He's a brazen little twerp, isn't he?

In addition to my time lock / post count double lock on classifieds privileges, might I suggest a mandatory "pics or it isn't real" rule? No pics, no thread. One constant theme with this yay-hoo is that he never posts pics, most likely because his items don't exist in his possession.

I think a mandatory minimum of one picture would be a good place to start. Reverse image searches have been used to oust trolls on here before (Arch), so anything pulled offline would probably trip a reverse image search if they tried to fudge the pics.


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

N8 said:


> This is the same guy, thank you for bringing this to our attention
> 
> N8


No problem. Its a sad world we live in now that people try this crap.


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

What really gets me that he acted like the good Christian guy in he's post. I hope karma kicks he's azz!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

BackroadBowyer said:


> He's a brazen little twerp, isn't he?


Yes he is. Read his thread (Floridalife) in regards to wanting opinions on his horseshoe bow rack he's building. Your description of him fits him to a tee. Not to mention childish crybaby.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Classifieds mod confirms bobsarchery = hoyt1213 aka Florida Life.
> 
> I did get a laugh from his Energy 32 ad, though.
> 
> ...


Pic of you holding the item with a hand written sign with the date and user name. That said, I have an item for sale with no pic...guess I better get the camera, pen, and paper out :doh:


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

wow all i can say our world is getting bad. but it is restoring faith watching so many try and help get this dork


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

I rarely if ever post anything on the classifieds without a pic, it takes like one minute or less to add a pic. I like the idea of it being mandatory.

I don't think bows should ever be allowed to be posted for sale without a pic. 
Too big of an item, too much money involved.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I rarely if ever post anything on the classifieds without a pic, it takes like one minute or less to add a pic. I like the idea of it being mandatory.
> 
> I don't think bows should ever be allowed to be posted for sale without a pic.
> Too big of an item, too much money involved.


I agree


----------



## Smokeymtnbow (Jun 17, 2013)

One of his posts has a cell # in it as well. I think it's the one that he is talking about his new e35.


----------



## Tony Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

It's a real shame that a handful like this individual demean and pervert the process. I sincerely hope this gets resolved.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Smokeymtnbow said:


> One of his posts has a cell # in it as well. I think it's the one that he is talking about his new e35.


He won't reply 
I have sent him texts since yesterday when I first saw this thread .. 
I sent texts inquiring on the e35 he had for sale . No response so far ..


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to thank everyone that has sent me PM's with details, alias names, address and any other information than could find out on the seller. I went to our local police station to day to give a statement and all the details that you guys have sent me. I also filed a claim with USPS. Our local police dept. pretty much said they are not going to do anything..... So I will see how the investigation with USPS goes.

The credit card company already retuned the funds to our account. In hind sight some of the stuff he told me just didn't seem right, but I guess I have sold and bought enough items on without a problem that I didn't worry.......

I just wanted to give an update with what I have found out so far. I hope the other 2 guys have the same luck getting back their money. And a big thank you to everyone
Troy


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

pacsman said:


> I want to thank everyone that has sent me PM's with details, alias names, address and any other information than could find out on the seller. I went to our local police station to day to give a statement and all the details that you guys have sent me. I also filed a claim with USPS. Our local police dept. pretty much said they are not going to do anything..... So I will see how the investigation with USPS goes.
> 
> The credit card company already retuned the funds to our account. In hind sight some of the stuff he told me just didn't seem right, but I guess I have sold and bought enough items on without a problem that I didn't worry.......
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

A picture of the item with a piece of paper with your AT user name, forum name (incase multiple websites), and the date the photo was taken.

It helps, does it stop them all, no. It does help though, in cases where Simone just gives you any photo of bow if you ask to see it, out in this case, now does not even exist.

Moderators, it will help the headache. As well as the access restrictions people are suggesting.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I saw his Carbon spyder add under his other name. It could have been anyone of us. What a piece of garbage.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

pacsman said:


> I want to thank everyone that has sent me PM's with details, alias names, address and any other information than could find out on the seller. I went to our local police station to day to give a statement and all the details that you guys have sent me. I also filed a claim with USPS. Our local police dept. pretty much said they are not going to do anything..... So I will see how the investigation with USPS goes.
> 
> The credit card company already retuned the funds to our account. In hind sight some of the stuff he told me just didn't seem right, but I guess I have sold and bought enough items on without a problem that I didn't worry.......
> 
> ...


Always good to know that our laws and enforcement system are on the side of the victims, huh? Sorry to hear that the cops wouldn't do anything with it but I'm certainly glad to hear that you were at least able to recover your funds. Hopefully the other victims will be able to also. Karma will get it's money's worth out of that dirt bag.


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

interstate fraud is a federal crime. so is mail fraud by sending empty package he just added years to his sentence. local police are a joke. 

contact federal fraud division for internet and mail fraud


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Saddleshooter said:


> What really gets me that he acted like the good Christian guy in he's post. I hope karma kicks he's azz!


Yeah this guy is one serious d-bag! I agree, hope karma catches up with him.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

credit card co will go after him if they get nailed enough


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

It is a shame that they won't do anything. I took great care to not only display what I found, but _how_ I found it and _why_ it holds water. My lengthy post on Page 7 shows all the evidence that we have tracked down the right guy, and goes so far as to give his full name, 2 addresses, 2 phone numbers, (a third is in another classified), 3 emails, vehicle and physical description. Do they want us to hook him up and drag him downtown ourselves? Sheesh! We already did all the work for them!

I think the victims should get together, type detailed statements on what happened, attach my post #174 and ChuckA84's post where he found the middle name to the Palm Beach County states attorney along with every classified he posted under any alias, tell the states attorney what happened, and let him decide to file charges or at least obtain a search warrant for the premises of his home and business particularly describing bow boxes, archery equipment, cell phones, desktop computers, laptop computers, and any other mobile electronic device.

With his emails ousted, it would be very easy to forensically retrieve cached files proving that his laptop was used to log in to those accounts, screwing him that much harder, as well as visiting archery talk and when he visited, which will undoubtedly correspond to the times that his computer was used to make/respond to sale ads.

The case is already made. They just need to get off their duff and spend a few hours making it presentable to a court. With this much evidence, he'd surely plead out and there wouldn't even have to be a trial.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

above get off your duffs and go after him enough said


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

BackroadBowyer said:


> It is a shame that they won't do anything. I took great care to not only display what I found, but _how_ I found it and _why_ it holds water. My lengthy post on Page 7 shows all the evidence that we have tracked down the right guy, and goes so far as to give his full name, 2 addresses, 2 phone numbers, (a third is in another classified), 3 emails, vehicle and physical description. Do they want us to hook him up and drag him downtown ourselves? Sheesh! We already did all the work for them!
> 
> I think the victims should get together, type detailed statements on what happened, attach my post #174 and ChuckA84's post where he found the middle name to the Palm Beach County states attorney along with every classified he posted under any alias, tell the states attorney what happened, and let him decide to file charges or at least obtain a search warrant for the premises of his home and business particularly describing bow boxes, archery equipment, cell phones, desktop computers, laptop computers, and any other mobile electronic device.
> 
> ...


^^^this would be a good thing, there are Internet fraud Agencies in Florida that I'm sure would be interested if everyone who was scammed contacts them, good luck to all


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

joedaddy said:


> I got burned by this seller as well. Since he can show that he shipped and I recieved the package Google Wallet will not refund my money at this point. I am waiting for a response from USPS at this time. I have an $800 dollar cardboard box.......I am not happy


That is why I figured the empty boxes. Even with paypal he would have what that is right signature proof of delivery. The key would have been not to sign for them at the post office and show them the box is empty and a scam is going on. They should have been involved here.


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

How about this........
http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

He managed to cover himself against the usual chargeback protections. He is not new at this scam he is putting on.


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

It shouldn't be hard to find this Dalton Wiita - Here is post on Florida Life "Quote Originally Posted by florida life View Post I guess it's just the horse market then. I'll just stick to that and not archery talk or other websites. My sister is top 10 in United States for barrel racing, so I guess I'll have her take them with her to rodeos".



His sisters name is Channing Wiita you can youtube her barrel racing and his mother is Cinde Topper. He also has a brother Name Gavin Wiita and Barrett Wiita. So with all the information that is posted on this site you shouldn't be hard to catch this white collar crook. Hopefully AT will read this and use it for their case.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

They never had me sign for delivery. The postmaster just handed me the box and never had me sign anything.


----------



## FrankieP1988 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is helpful or not, but the phone #5614493112 (Boost Mobile #) is the same number he is using to accept payments via 'square'. I'm not aware of the exact details of how square works, but I am assuming that you have to connect a bank account to it to receive the payments. With that being said square should have his bank account information. 

I haven't looked too much into it, but I believe the U.S secret service handles/investigates credit card fraud/theft/id fraud. Has anyone tried to contact them? Since this guy has screwed over multiple people in many states using CC they would have to take notice to this, or I would at least hope they would. Assuming his bank account is linked to his square account, the feds could easily track his fraudulent transactions and freeze the bank account used and others associated to him.


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

BackroadBowyer said:


> It is a shame that they won't do anything. I took great care to not only display what I found, but _how_ I found it and _why_ it holds water. My lengthy post on Page 7 shows all the evidence that we have tracked down the right guy, and goes so far as to give his full name, 2 addresses, 2 phone numbers, (a third is in another classified), 3 emails, vehicle and physical description. Do they want us to hook him up and drag him downtown ourselves? Sheesh! We already did all the work for them!
> 
> I think the victims should get together, type detailed statements on what happened, attach my post #174 and ChuckA84's post where he found the middle name to the Palm Beach County states attorney along with every classified he posted under any alias, tell the states attorney what happened, and let him decide to file charges or at least obtain a search warrant for the premises of his home and business particularly describing bow boxes, archery equipment, cell phones, desktop computers, laptop computers, and any other mobile electronic device.
> 
> ...


The federal government would spend $250k to thoroughly collect this evidence, which may be deemed circumstantial or inadmissible in court. There's no ROI to solve cases like this with Federal agents under Federal jurisdiction.

Not that law enforcement officers should be measuring engagement based on ROI; however, this crime is a very small fish in a very big pond. Your only chance is to create visibility and you guys are saying the wrong buzzword in order to create visibility. The buzzword is not Law Enforcement...it's MEDIA. Call the local channels where this guy lives and ask them to go stick a camera in his face. Tell them he's scamming people across state lines, which is a federal offense, and local and federal law enforcement are doing nothing. Believe me, it's easy to get the media to run a story if you have credible information.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I have always found that when people don't do what they are paid to do you speak to their boss. If that doesn't work then you speak to the boss's boss and keep going up the command chain until it reaches someone that does not want to be annoyed by the problem. If the local police don't want to get involved then ask to speak to the Superintendent. If he doesn't want to help then go to the Federal Police, if they won't help then go to the politicians. Everyone wants to see scum like this guy get his just deserts but most are too lazy to put the effort in. Let all along the way know that there is a vigilante committee waiting with attitude adjusters to do their job if they won't do it.


----------



## Digital Dave (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm new here as some others have stated, even though I've perused these threads many times in the years past for advice. Also, since I've never bought or sold anything here at AT, I don't know all the particulars of these sales. But when I saw one of the fellow members mention that people still cry about PayPals 3%, I was wondering if they would feel the same if sales could somehow be managed through AT, or if this has ever been suggested? (I'm guessing it probably has, and may even be mentioned in the classified section (which I've never ever been in) but decided to take a shot anyway) ... So again, this might be a stupid idea, or as stated, something that's been discussed, but if these members are getting an SMR status though this site to make these sales, I know I personally would feel more comfortable knowing the transaction were being managed 'In-House' so to speak. (not to mention I would also rather see that 3% stay here at AT, being PayPal already has enough fingers in that cookie jar!) ... and I know something like this could be quite time-consuming, and may not be feasible, but it would definitely help stop situations like this. ... Just my honest opinion. 

But I really hope this works out for all involved, and that all this information in this thread somehow helps with future sales? It's also very good to see the mods & fellow members take such dedication to help those members and make sure this jerk gets what's coming.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Too bad he's not around where I live. People here would of already handled him.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

He will get a couple of different computers and we will see the same thing on here he has done it before he will do it again until somebody does something!!!!!!!!!! AT is a big site SO GET IT DONE AT QUIT LETTING THIS GUY SCAM PEOPLE ON HERE SPEND SOME BUCKS TO GET IT DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctsmith (Sep 16, 2014)

N8 said:


> "Hoyt1213"
> "Florida Life"
> "bobsarchery"
> 
> ...


There is a Hoyt dealer by the name of Bobs Pro Archery in Alabama only a few miles from the Florida line. Seems like more than a coincidence. There is a chance the shop is familiar with the thief. May be worth a call.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

pacsman said:


> not sure of the reason for an empty box other than to twist the knife that he stuck in our back..... As soon as I picked it up at the post office (he atleast insured it and required a signature) I told the lady at the counter this is not good. She asked why and I said their is nothing in the box. She gave me some scissors and had me open it in front of her. She called her boss over to see what was happening.


Mail fraud? There's some serious prison time for that.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

still subscribed to see all this justice that will happen.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would be waiting for this guy at work.... Since the police can't work. I'd beat the money out of him with a ball bat or water board him or some other fun sort of activity.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> ..."some other fun sort of activity".


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

CSI: archerytalk.com 
joking aside. I would email the police department the info. If they respond again that they arent doing anything. I would forward that email to the state general attorney's office


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

tjandy said:


> The classified moderators truly care about the dealing that go on, on this forum. They take it personally when someone is scammed and work diligently to get action fast and they do it for free.



I have no doubt they do. About 18 months ago I purchased a Doinker stab in the classifieds, and after I purchased it (using PayPal) the guy Never shipped and made up lies for a couple/few weeks about it saying he shipped it and then eventually quit answering any emails or messages I sent. Well I sent Timber Lou a pm with the info, He got involved and wouldn't you know it about 4-5 days later I received my item, and the postage date was marked about 2 days after timber Lou got involved. So there's no doubt in my mind they help archers with problems in the classifieds. Kudos to you guys for that.

To the guys that got scammed, I hope you all get made whole real soon, best of luck to you.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Based on many other similar AT threads, it's pretty much a guarantee that USPS won't do anything either, as well as the police. The crime is too small for them to fool with and the scammers are well aware of that. Paypal and credit card is your only protection. At least you got your money back.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Didn't Florida Life start a thread on hear about a month or two ago about getting ripped off when he bought a sight from a guy. If I'm not mistaken the mods helped him get his money back.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

hunt123 said:


> Based on many other similar AT threads, it's pretty much a guarantee that USPS won't do anything either, as well as the police. The crime is too small for them to fool with and the scammers are well aware of that. Paypal and credit card is your only protection. At least you got your money back.


Sad to say, but it is most likely true. The police are probably dealing with dozens of guys like this.

I agree with going the media route. Contact a local reporter and see if they are willing to do anything for you.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Very easy solution for all the scammers here. If someone would like to sell in classifieds . First fill out application. Next admin or moderator will send a letter under that address with a code or password. Next you have to call with that password or code and they will activate the account. Now they have legitimate address and info on file.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> I did some poking around the internet and here is what I found:
> 
> Dalton Turner Wiita
> 140 Tranquilla Dr
> ...


And here's the picture tats51 posted









And it just so happens that both of these number match Florida life's.









Hopefully he gets prosecuted and won't be scamming anymore members.


----------



## Targetshoot (May 20, 2013)

The media is best. Send the local media the info with a note that the bow was for a present. Title the note "No one will help stop him from stealing Christmas!" Media will jump on it.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Targetshoot said:


> The media is best. Send the local media the info with a note that the bow was for a present. Title the note "No one will help stop him from stealing Christmas!" Media will jump on it.


That is actually a really good idea, the media eats up stuff like that! Good thinking!


----------



## Moose821 (Jul 30, 2014)

:mg:
Ok first I don't ever....ever ever ever, want BackroadBowyer after me for any reason. I think he may be part of the NSA or FBI or some private rich guys tech guru, like Felicity Smoake on ARROW. After reading the research he has done looking for this scammer makes me want to start a private eye business with him( we will specialize in bow theft and online bow scamming)


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

Marked again


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Pysiek said:


> Very easy solution for all the scammers here. If someone would like to sell in classifieds . First fill out application. Next admin or moderator will send a letter under that address with a code or password. Next you have to call with that password or code and they will activate the account. Now they have legitimate address and info on file.


I like this idea.:thumbs_up


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not attempting to downplay anyone's efforts on resolving this, but I think that BackyardBowyer needs to be commended. He put in some serious legwork to compile all of the information he put forth. He also went to great lengths to show the how and why of his findings. That's no easy task, even with the right tools. Backyard did a fantastic job and I thought all should be aware of his efforts. To everyone else who is working on this as well, fantastic job of keeping after this punk. It often takes a combined effort to put a stop to people like this. I'm very impressed by the vigilance of everyone who has come together to try and help their fellow members. The heat is on him. It's chilly out today down here in the Dirty South, but I bet he's been sweating....


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Classifieds mod confirms bobsarchery = hoyt1213 aka Florida Life.
> 
> I did get a laugh from his Energy 32 ad, though.
> 
> ...


I think the pic idea is great. Maybe even require an index card with hand-written price included in the pic of the item? That could possibly keep people from stealing an image on google search?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep, pic with date and username included in the pic.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm enjoying this thread hope the victims get things sorted out but I love all the CSI / Cops / Community watch dogs with their thorough grasp of the law and or In my neck of the woods me and the boys would just go down and take care of him.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Great job backroadbowyer. Way to commit to helping a stranger out. There is no "bystander effect" here.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

anybody up for a road trip. I know two wrongs don't make a right, but the only way guys like this every really get the point is when it is made with a set of fist built like cinder blocks


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Yep, pic with date and username included in the pic.


This is a great idea and nice for any place like AT with folks selling and trading items. Would cut some of the stuff out at least for a while. Notice though this guy went to some trouble. He bought legitimacy by getting the SMR thing on his user name. He likely got himself a dump phone he could loose at the end of the process. He sent fake "item" with signature confirmation so he could get around the money handlers out there on the web. This isn't his first dance. They would eventually get around the picture date system too without much effort I figure. Photoshop of images they grab from the web or such.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

This is a fascinating thread. 

Yes of course I'm sorry people get ripped off... especially by someone who makes $200 an hour...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2368358&page=2&p=1071696121#post1071696121

its difficult for my tiny brain to comprehend why he simply didn't weld a little bit more and make money honestly instead of stealing from fellow archers. 
_The tribe does not steal from itself. _


----------



## BillyGoat13 (Dec 2, 2009)

Am i too late to the party to say I believe the same guy got me as well this past week? I just skimmed the trhead but saw Tom Breeze, Florida life and mention of a welding shop taking payment. Flordia life sold it for his buddy Tom. Bought an rpm 360 from him that showed up as empty box and he Tom claimed through text/phone calls that he did not understand how this happened. Claims his buddy Florida, who took the payment, was gonna be mad as i contacted my CC people and they pulled the payment. 

I know i'm late to the party but can i be of any help?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

4 Fletch said:


> This is a fascinating thread.
> 
> Yes of course I'm sorry people get ripped off... especially by someone who makes $200 an hour...
> 
> ...


Had you seen some of the welding he expressed here, you'd understand his need to thieve in order to get by.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

BillyGoat13 said:


> Am i too late to the party to say I believe the same guy got me as well this past week? I just skimmed the trhead but saw Tom Breeze, Florida life and mention of a welding shop taking payment. Flordia life sold it for his buddy Tom. Bought an rpm 360 from him that showed up as empty box and he Tom claimed through text/phone calls that he did not understand how this happened. Claims his buddy Florida, who took the payment, was gonna be mad as i contacted my CC people and they pulled the payment.
> 
> I know i'm late to the party but can i be of any help?


This guy keeps getting better and better


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got scammed out of 2 grand once for yankees tickets it sucks but typically law enforcement will do little to help and AT will say they care and I'm sure they really do care but not enough to take real action or put any type of monetary backing behind their words. Moral of the story is live and learn this will be a good life lesson. I still hope you catch this guy but the system in place makes it tough.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 30, 2011)

BillyGoat13 said:


> Am i too late to the party to say I believe the same guy got me as well this past week? I just skimmed the trhead but saw Tom Breeze, Florida life and mention of a welding shop taking payment. Flordia life sold it for his buddy Tom. Bought an rpm 360 from him that showed up as empty box and he Tom claimed through text/phone calls that he did not understand how this happened. Claims his buddy Florida, who took the payment, was gonna be mad as i contacted my CC people and they pulled the payment.
> 
> I know i'm late to the party but can i be of any help?


Nonstop hits... Back to back to back. Sounding like a radio station jingle now. This is terrible.


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a heads up Dalton aka "Florida Boy" on www.spearboard.com has also stolen a >$3000 custom speargun as well. The owner attempted to have this prosecuted through the PBG authorities and had no luck, but I know he would like another go at this POS if you guys gain any traction. I can put him in touch with any of you. He has piles of evidence as well.

Please feel free to PM me or email me matt (AT) spearingmagazine.com

Thanks


----------



## N8 (Mar 18, 2010)

BillyGoat13 said:


> Am i too late to the party to say I believe the same guy got me as well this past week? I just skimmed the trhead but saw Tom Breeze, Florida life and mention of a welding shop taking payment. Flordia life sold it for his buddy Tom. Bought an rpm 360 from him that showed up as empty box and he Tom claimed through text/phone calls that he did not understand how this happened. Claims his buddy Florida, who took the payment, was gonna be mad as i contacted my CC people and they pulled the payment.
> 
> I know i'm late to the party but can i be of any help?


What was the username of the seller?


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know how he makes $200. hr w/ the crappy welds he lays down. Unless his customers like the undercut, rollover, and lack of fusion.


4 Fletch said:


> This is a fascinating thread.
> 
> Yes of course I'm sorry people get ripped off... especially by someone who makes $200 an hour...
> 
> ...


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

This guy needs to be stopped.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

FBI internet crimes division
http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx

one or two complaints won't get anywhere but a barrage of complaints might get their attention.

News media is another one, as mentioned. When a reporter shows up and asks local authorities why they're don't care about this guy using their city to defraud hard working Americans...they'll take a different tune.

OP needs to contact a local reporter...the ones that hit companies up for screwing customers- I'm sure you've seen the stories. House finally gets repaired, broken appliences finally get replaced...the list goes on and on.


and when this guy finally does go to jail...I think I heard that he likes little boys- let that rumor spread around GP.


----------



## SeaSniper (Dec 11, 2014)

This guy, Dalton Witta, is a real piece of work. He actually bought a speargun from us (unfortunately, probably with stolen money), then proceeded to have issue after issue. After working with him to fix his gun(which he screwed up in the first place), we had sent him a loaner gun to use while we had his. Long story short, he said all his stuff got ripped off from his truck, including his repaired gun and our loaner. Come to find out he still has his repaired gun and sold our loaner to a guy in California.

I have all the detailed info and would love to hear from the others who have been ripped off by Dalton so we can attempt to get some authorities to listen. We called the local police in FL and they say it is a civil matter that must be settled in court.... Nothing that they can do. The way I see it, it is a mail fraud matter and this guy is a repeat offender and criminal. He was arrested in Palm Beach on July 2nd for robbery: burglary, but I believe he is back out and about since then. If you have any evidence or claims against this guy, please email me at [email protected].



mattedhead said:


> Just a heads up Dalton aka "Florida Boy" on www.spearboard.com has also stolen a >$3000 custom speargun as well. The owner attempted to have this prosecuted through the PBG authorities and had no luck, but I know he would like another go at this POS if you guys gain any traction. I can put him in touch with any of you. He has piles of evidence as well.
> 
> Please feel free to PM me or email me matt (AT) spearingmagazine.com
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this guy really that dumb that he put all his info on the net and then steal from people? You must be really dumb to do it. Also I'm sorry OP but probably none of the government authorities going to help you. Too small of a crime.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

bghunter7777 said:


> I got scammed out of 2 grand once for yankees tickets it sucks but typically law enforcement will do little to help and AT will say they care and I'm sure they really do care but not enough to take real action or put any type of monetary backing behind their words. Moral of the story is live and learn this will be a good life lesson. I still hope you catch this guy but the system in place makes it tough.


I guess speaking with and providing information to local police departments, detectives, etc. ourselves in assisting members with bad deals for members doesn't constitute as "taking real action". You have absolutely no idea what we, as Moderators, sacrifice for Archerytalk so you have no room to talk. You've been a member here for all of 4 months. Many of us have dedicated hundreds if not thousands of hours, outside of our real lives, helping members on Archerytalk. If you have an issue with the way the boards are run, particularly the Classifieds, feel free to PM me. Now if you have something constructive to add that could potentially HELP the membership, feel free to post it or PM me. But the above post is ludicrous.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I couldn't even begin to tell you how many members the Classifieds staff, which I was a part of for several years, has helped in the retrieval of money and goods they were scammed out of. Being a member here for 4 months, you would have absolutely no idea.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just found out the ignore feature does not work for all members.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

If pointing out the obvious causes you to want to block me, not my problem.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

bghunter7777 said:


> Just found out the ignore feature does not work for all members.


Someone needs a vacation.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

He insinuates the staff doesn't care about the membership then tries to put me on his ignore list for pointing out that he's wrong. Something sure doesn't seem right about that line of thinking.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Beamen123 said:


> I guess speaking with and providing information to local police departments, detectives, etc. ourselves in assisting members with bad deals for members doesn't constitute as "taking real action". You have absolutely no idea what we, as Moderators, sacrifice for Archerytalk so you have no room to talk. You've been a member here for all of 4 months. Many of us have dedicated hundreds if not thousands of hours, outside of our real lives, helping members on Archerytalk. If you have an issue with the way the boards are run, particularly the Classifieds, feel free to PM me. Now if you have something constructive to add that could potentially HELP the membership, feel free to post it or PM me. But the above post is ludicrous.


:clap::clap::clap::set1_applaud:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Beamen123 said:


> He insinuates the staff doesn't care about the membership then tries to put me on his ignore list for pointing out that he's wrong. Something sure doesn't seem right about that line of thinking.


can you put him on the ignore list for everyone? Not a ban...just make it where we as a group can't see what he has to say.


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

This thread is un-real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Fury90flier said:


> can you put him on the ignore list for everyone? Not a ban...just make it where we as a group can't see what he has to say.


Then we'd miss great threads like this one.http://archery talk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2377363


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I didn't mean to hurt anyones feeling my apologies. Back on topic


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

bghunter7777 said:


> I didn't mean to hurt anyones feeling my apologies. Back on topic


That simple? 



I personally have watched similar threads and have seen how AT Mods can be, and are VERY useful. If one is going to use a free service, he/she should not complain how it is run...


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> That simple?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have watched similar threads and have seen how AT Mods can be, and are VERY useful. If one is going to use a free service, he/she should not complain how it is run...


While I get your point....and I agree for the most part. But how can something improve if there's never any feedback given?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

There is a "contact" button at the bottom of the home page. Send a private email to the Admin if you have suggestions/concerns.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

bghunter7777 said:


> Not aloud to give feedback one of the rules which I studied diligently says something about questioning mods that will most likely be considered questioning.


Ahh.....well that's cool. Not the way I would do it but it's not my site. I personally would welcome complaints.....how else will I know what areas need improved? But I certainly understand the point of the rule. Maybe the rule is just referring to publicly complaining? Perhaps if it's sent via PM there's no issues?

Anyways I'll get back on topic.........if our investigators can get a hold of his bank info.....I says he buys all of us a bow  (that is of course a joke)


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Your welcome to pm moderators with concerns/questions/feedback


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> Your welcome to pm moderators with concerns/questions/feedback


Very good :thumbs_up (Oh shoot I should have PM'd that )


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

ClintRhodes said:


> Very good :thumbs_up (Oh shoot I should have PM'd that )


Compliments and and showing you understand are always welcome in public...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Mods have helped me way more than once so believe me they do care and they do try there best to get funds back to buyers from scum like this guy.


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my empty box today......


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

That scum ball has ripped off 5 AT members. He's like a cockroach, you can't stomp on him enough times!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

SeaSniper said:


> This guy, Dalton Witta, is a real piece of work. He actually bought a speargun from us (unfortunately, probably with stolen money), then proceeded to have issue after issue. After working with him to fix his gun(which he screwed up in the first place), we had sent him a loaner gun to use while we had his. Long story short, he said all his stuff got ripped off from his truck, including his repaired gun and our loaner. Come to find out he still has his repaired gun and sold our loaner to a guy in California.
> 
> I have all the detailed info and would love to hear from the others who have been ripped off by Dalton so we can attempt to get some authorities to listen. We called the local police in FL and they say it is a civil matter that must be settled in court.... Nothing that they can do. The way I see it, it is a mail fraud matter and this guy is a repeat offender and criminal. He was arrested in Palm Beach on July 2nd for robbery: burglary, but I believe he is back out and about since then. If you have any evidence or claims against this guy, please email me at [email protected].


Have you contacted the county/city prosecuters office to see if they would pursue charges instead of the police? Seems if they won't they might be able to direct you to the right agency who would....


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Everyone that has been ripped off need to get together and call the police or the PA office at the same time or during a short period of time. I think hearing from everyone involved all in a very short period of time (think 2 hour window or less) will have more affect than hearing from maybe one or two people over the course of a week. That's easily forgotten. But 5-6 pissed off people calling at once about the same guy...that's bound to get some attention. Remember, squeaky wheel gets the grease.

This guy is banking (literally, banking your money) on nobody doing anything. Too many people that get scammed just take it as...oh well, lesson learned...and go about their day. If there is 5-6 people here so far, imagine how many other people from other forums there are. And they way this guy is operating...he's been doing it a while. Obviously no one has tried too hard to do anything about it up until now or he wouldn't still be doing it. I'm not saying you guys aren't doing anything...just reiterating the point that it needs to happen and be followed through with. He's read this thread. Probably keeping up with it. Might be worried, might be laughing, wouldn't surprise me if he is still on here scamming under a different screen name.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Everyone that has been ripped off need to get together and call the police or the PA office at the same time or during a short period of time. I think hearing from everyone involved all in a very short period of time (think 2 hour window or less) will have more affect than hearing from maybe one or two people over the course of a week. That's easily forgotten. But 5-6 pissed off people calling at once about the same guy...that's bound to get some attention. Remember, squeaky wheel gets the grease.
> 
> This guy is banking (literally, banking your money) on nobody doing anything. Too many people that get scammed just take it as...oh well, lesson learned...and go about their day. If there is 5-6 people here so far, imagine how many other people from other forums there are. And they way this guy is operating...he's been doing it a while. Obviously no one has tried too hard to do anything about it up until now or he wouldn't still be doing it. I'm not saying you guys aren't doing anything...just reiterating the point that it needs to happen and be followed through with. He's read this thread. Probably keeping up with it. Might be worried, might be laughing, wouldn't surprise me if he is still on here scamming under a different screen name.




Good post and all true. 

You guys are way too nice. I doubt the guy would last very long if he tried the same scam in Australia and was caught like he has been over there.

If you are not prepared to fix things yourself then at least get the media involved, a half dozen ripped off citizens getting no help from the police would make great TV for the current affairs type shows.

Doing nothing just encourages this low life to continue his chosen career.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Kudos to the mod and others on this case. I'm impressed on how much effort you guys put into this.


----------



## Good Stuff (Jul 26, 2012)

Just a thought, but what about contacting your or his local news?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Everybody who live close to him should go by his house and protest. TV will come and police will come.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

we r just seeing the tip of the iceberg


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

can any body find his probation officer he has to be on probation


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

He needs shot with 575 dozen arrows


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

G20 said:


> He needs shot with 575 dozen arrows


Where he's headed he's sure to get poked.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys, my local police are working with the USPS and are going to investigate this. If you want me to mention your cases to them and get this lumped into one please message me your contact info and your tracking numbers. I have a meeting with the police chief tomorrow afternoon so he can get the info needed before the USPS takes over the lead on this case.


----------



## BillyGoat13 (Dec 2, 2009)

N8, He posted as Florida life with me.... Selling for his buddy Tom Breeze


----------



## abycat (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey guys new guy here. Just wanted to say that I hope you all get your money back. And it's nice to see all of you helping each other out. Good luck.


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

abycat said:


> Hey guys new guy here. Just wanted to say that I hope you all get your money back. And it's nice to see all of you helping each other out. Good luck.


With 2 post you are probably the guy everyone is talking about.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

PSE 2374 said:


> With 2 post you are probably the guy everyone is talking about.


what in the world does that mean?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

redruff said:


> what in the world does that mean?


It crossed my mind too red.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is another one you might check into.....Hoyt1214 New to the site with 0 feedback.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to AT!


abycat said:


> Hey guys new guy here. Just wanted to say that I hope you all get your money back. And it's nice to see all of you helping each other out. Good luck.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I worked in Belle glade for a while.... There is no way I would advise anybody to go there looking for this guy! There a re many many nasty areas and it isnt worth it. Leave it to the police. Belle glade now comes under the PBC sheriff's Department.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

mfeurig said:


> Hey guys, my local police are working with the USPS and are going to investigate this. If you want me to mention your cases to them and get this lumped into one please message me your contact info and your tracking numbers. I have a meeting with the police chief tomorrow afternoon so he can get the info needed before the USPS takes over the lead on this case.


very good, restores my slipping faith


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

PSE 2374 said:


> With 2 post you are probably the guy everyone is talking about.


That kinda came out of left field.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

rockles said:


> Here is another one you might check into.....Hoyt1214 New to the site with 0 feedback.


I'm tellin' ya...don't be surprised if he's still here and still selling. I mean at this point...he knows the jig is up. Now it's time to start scamming for money to pay his upcoming attorney bills.


----------



## (x) (Nov 17, 2014)

rockles said:


> Here is another one you might check into.....Hoyt1214 New to the site with 0 feedback.


Nobody could be _that_ dumb, right?

Just FYI guys I am an attorney who used to work in a prosecutor's office doing white collar crime / scams (I do defense work now lol). I am only licensed in MI so in other states anything I say is for INFORMATIONAL purposes only, no attorney client relationship formed, etc, etc, but if I can ever offer any assistance feel free to PM me.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Fury90flier said:


> if you follow the thread history of what people write, you can get more info on what someone's character. I don't bother looking at feet back as it doesn't mean much....I've said it for years and no one listens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree, I can't speak for everyone obviously but I can get a real good feel of a persons intentions and integrity with a quick phone call. 
If in doubt, back out! Simple enough.


----------



## brad canton (Feb 4, 2010)

Just leave this herehttps://www.facebook.com/pages/Palm-Beach-Mobile-Welding-Welding-Anything-Anywhere/682565715155331


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

This thread is unreal... all of the information found and all of y'all collaborating is crazy. Get this guy!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

mfeurig said:


> Hey guys, my local police are working with the USPS and are going to investigate this. If you want me to mention your cases to them and get this lumped into one please message me your contact info and your tracking numbers. I have a meeting with the police chief tomorrow afternoon so he can get the info needed before the USPS takes over the lead on this case.


Thank god a department that is willing to do their job. Hope they nail him


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's Hoyt1214: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=378700

Seems pretty legit. No feedback means he hasn't scammed anyone...


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Here's Hoyt1214: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=378700
> 
> Seems pretty legit. No feedback means he hasn't scammed anyone...


100% of his posts have been in the classifieds, however this account has not posted since October 8th.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

mfeurig said:


> Hey guys, my local police are working with the USPS and are going to investigate this. If you want me to mention your cases to them and get this lumped into one please message me your contact info and your tracking numbers. I have a meeting with the police chief tomorrow afternoon so he can get the info needed before the USPS takes over the lead on this case.


I will send you a PM tonight, I hope you make it to your inbox before you leave to speak with the police tomorrow!


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Here's Hoyt1214: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=378700
> 
> Seems pretty legit. No feedback means he hasn't scammed anyone...


I'm not saying it's the same guy but his AT name is just 1 digit difference and he had a bow listed at what I think it's a low price. Just worth checking into.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Here's Hoyt1214: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=378700
> 
> Seems pretty legit. No feedback means he hasn't scammed anyone...


It's being looked into


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Moose821 said:


> :mg:
> Ok first I don't ever....ever ever ever, want BackroadBowyer after me for any reason. I think he may be part of the NSA or FBI or some private rich guys tech guru, like Felicity Smoake on ARROW. After reading the research he has done looking for this scammer makes me want to start a private eye business with him( we will specialize in bow theft and online bow scamming)


HAHA thanks Moose! That made me chuckle.  I'd be up for that!



joshb311 said:


> Not attempting to downplay anyone's efforts on resolving this, but I think that BackyardBowyer needs to be commended. He put in some serious legwork to compile all of the information he put forth. He also went to great lengths to show the how and why of his findings. That's no easy task, even with the right tools. Backyard did a fantastic job and I thought all should be aware of his efforts. To everyone else who is working on this as well, fantastic job of keeping after this punk. It often takes a combined effort to put a stop to people like this. I'm very impressed by the vigilance of everyone who has come together to try and help their fellow members. The heat is on him. It's chilly out today down here in the Dirty South, but I bet he's been sweating....


Thanks, Josh! 



duckdawg1 said:


> Great job backroadbowyer. Way to commit to helping a stranger out. There is no "bystander effect" here.


Thanks duckdawg; I'm not one to "do nothing" in the presence of evil for the failure of the good.



BillyGoat13 said:


> Am i too late to the party to say I believe the same guy got me as well this past week? I just skimmed the trhead but saw Tom Breeze, Florida life and mention of a welding shop taking payment. Flordia life sold it for his buddy Tom. Bought an rpm 360 from him that showed up as empty box and he Tom claimed through text/phone calls that he did not understand how this happened. Claims his buddy Florida, who took the payment, was gonna be mad as i contacted my CC people and they pulled the payment.
> 
> I know i'm late to the party but can i be of any help?


Absolutely. What phone number were you using to talk to "Tom"?



SeaSniper said:


> We called the local police in FL and they say it is a civil matter that must be settled in court.... Nothing that they can do.


No, it's grand theft and it's a criminal felony. I'm not calling you out, I'm totally agreeing with you!!!


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Tony Bagnall said:


> I worked in Belle glade for a while.... There is no way I would advise anybody to go there looking for this guy! There a re many many nasty areas and it isnt worth it. Leave it to the police. Belle glade now comes under the PBC sheriff's Department.


He tried to spoof using Belle Galde. I have overwhelming evidence that he's currently residing in Palm Beach Gardens, 46.5 miles away. Probably holding down the fort while his sex offender father bounces in and out of jail for being a PedoBear and failure to appear warrants between $250,000 plea deals...



Cj0n3s12 said:


> This thread is unreal... all of the information found and all of y'all collaborating is crazy. Get this guy!


People don't realize how permanent things are when you put them on the internet. Google has server farms in Antarctica for goodness sake. I have internet posts by Dalton dating back to when he was 14 years old. One guy can find a lot. A dozen of us can manage to find that one piece the other 11 looked over and share it. Crowd sourcing can be extremely powerful.


----------



## coyle311 (Nov 3, 2014)

> Hey guys, my local police are working with the USPS and are going to investigate this. If you want me to mention your cases to them and get this lumped into one please message me your contact info and your tracking numbers. I have a meeting with the police chief tomorrow afternoon so he can get the info needed before the USPS takes over the lead on this case.


If it's local police, they can only work cases if the crime occurred in their venue. Unless you live where the suspect sent the empty boxes from, they will not be able to include the cases of the victims who live in other jurisdictions. They can mention them in report and work with police in those venues, but cannot work their cases. Not a bad thing to mention to them, just didn't want you to get your hopes up for lumping them all in to one.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

coyle311 said:


> If it's local police, they can only work cases if the crime occurred in their venue. Unless you live where the suspect sent the empty boxes from, they will not be able to include the cases of the victims who live in other jurisdictions. They can mention them in report and work with police in those venues, but cannot work their cases. Not a bad thing to mention to them, just didn't want you to get your hopes up for lumping them all in to one.


But I think that the police are doing some of the footwork to get the USPS to get involved. So the more victims the better because USPS probably won't do much of anything for just one person. Get 6-8 or 10 people scammed by the same suspect and the mail was used to perpetrate this scam...that should get their attention possibly (hopefully) turning this into a federal case rather than just a state or local crime.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Complicated chain-reaction to explain, but it goes: 

his email --> other forum --> other alias --> posted picture -->URL of picture --> photobucket --> Uncovers user "Dalt2008" --> yahoo answers --> Dalt2008 posted the following:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081110153457AAvN4VR



> I am 6ft and 161 pounds I feel to skinny. ?
> Am I too skinny and am I in shape? Please need some input [_6 years ago_]


So I looked up his dad's priors online (or a much older brother). He's described as being 5'7", 150lb. Dalton is 6'0" 160.

Manlets. We're on a wild goose chase and we're chasing a tribe................of muckraking manlets. 

Really Dalton? Welding, speargun fishing, aviation, drag racing, muscle cars, giant trucks, surfing, self-employment, running an online scam business. You're out to own the world, which is fine and you have the talent and the drive to grab it by the belt. But you don't have to _prove_ anything to anyone. However, you have a _serious_ inferiority complex. I sense that everything you do is a compensation for something you think is real and negative. You should really work on fixing that because it's getting you in a heap of trouble. You don't need to follow in your father's footsteps. We know you're reading this.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

BackroadBowyer said:


> Complicated chain-reaction to explain, but it goes:
> 
> his email --> other forum --> other alias --> posted picture -->URL of picture --> photobucket --> Uncovers user "Dalt2008" --> yahoo answers --> Dalt2008 posted the following:
> 
> ...


Nice, hope you guys catch him!


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

He's done been caught. We just have to persuade law enforcement to go hook him up.


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a little refresher........
http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Martin-County-FL/Dalton-Turner-Wiita.74815457.html


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Here is a little refresher.........
> http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Flo...ty-FL/Dalton-Turner-Wiita.74815457.html7.html


Broken link, you double pasted it on top of itself. Or it appears two different links in the same URL tag. 

http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Martin-County-FL/Dalton-Turner-Wiita.74815457.html


----------



## Zkd22 (Oct 5, 2014)

G20 said:


> He needs shot with 575 dozen arrows


X2! :wink:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Young chump born in 1988 ripped these guys off dang hope you guys get your cash back and this kid goes to jail.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Think I need some welding done in a swamp and time for some EIT water boarding anyone..................................Just kidding.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

HaHa
Turn it over to the CIA, I hear they have some good Tactics for scum as of the recent headlines! 

Wishing you Gents the best of Luck.




vito9999 said:


> Think I need some welding done in a swamp and time for some EIT water boarding anyone..................................Just kidding.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Did any of you file a complaint here: Internet Crime Complaint


----------



## BillyGoat13 (Dec 2, 2009)

Number for Tom was 561-449-3112


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the guy everyone


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Wonder if that's the stolen spear gun in that pic...


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

No, that's the one he rigged incorrectly and broke...then sent back to the guys at SeaSniper (best guys and guns in the business). They sent him one of their personal guns (>$3000) as a loaner while they fixed his $#@! up. They sent his gun back and he said he would send the loaner back. Never happened, when they called him he claims they were stolen. Meanwhile he sells them both and gets busted as a result of his own stupidity. SeaSniper attempted to get the PBG police involved but to no avail.


----------



## DoubleATB (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's a little more information...slow day @ work...

http://vimeo.com/90688570

http://vimeo.com/88496142 -- Some terrible form if you know anything about power lifting

http://alumni.cullmancats.net/News5.pdf

Cullman High School Alumni
Cinde 'CC' Wiita (Physical Trainer, Palm Beach Gardens,
FL. Children: *Dalton*, *Barrett*,* Gavin* -- https://www.facebook.com/GaViiiN , *Channing* -- https://www.facebook.com/channing.wiita ) 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...243828.-2207520000.1418405655.&type=3&theater

http://tennislink.usta.com/tourname...t.aspx?GID=26&G=B&V=18&D=1001&SP=14&SN=1&SD=5

#334

http://www.whitepages.com/name/Dalton-Wiita/Palm-Beach-Gardens-FL/22s6vnu

http://aviation-business-gazette.com/A54/B3/Pilot-Dalton-Wiita-Palm-Bch-Gdns-FL.html

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dentistry-966/2008/10/Tooth-Ache-1.htm


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Eastonshooter said:


> This is the guy everyone
> 
> View attachment 2106723


Sure is a nice King!


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

DoubleATB said:


> Here's a little more information...slow day @ work...
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/88496142 -- Some terrible form if you know anything about power lifting


LOVE me some hyper extension at the top for no good reason


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

So judging by the view of the homes on google earth for his address, Im going to guess rich kid living with mommy and daddy and mommy keeps pumping money into him thinking he will get his **** together. But he gets a thrill ripping people off without his mommy even knowing?


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

He's also a member on CrossFit.com


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ5LsqrWvys


----------



## DoubleATB (Dec 2, 2014)

Nubster said:


> He's also a member on CrossFit.com


Saw that, and bodybuilding.com but only a couple posts from '08 I think


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

He sells guns too....

http://www.gunsamerica.com/923368306/Magnum-research-desert-eagle-50-ae-blac.htm


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Who ever he stolen from contact Martin County Sheriff's Office. They have arrest him for the robbery and burglary Martin County Sheriff’s Office


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

jrandres said:


> So judging by the view of the homes on google earth for his address, Im going to guess rich kid living with mommy and daddy and mommy keeps pumping money into him thinking he will get his **** together. But he gets a thrill ripping people off without his mommy even knowing?


Word is he is in Loxahatchee these days.


----------



## DoubleATB (Dec 2, 2014)

#2......


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

As for insurance on the shipped box. According to the lady at the post office my box was insured for a whopping 50 bucks. Sure hope this guy gets caught.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like his actions have caught with up him. Now its time for the law to do its part.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

damn. one thing i cant stand is a scam artist. makes you think twice before buying from anyone and sadly you hesitate on guys that being truthful cause of the low lifes out there. hope everything gets resolved


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

........


----------



## kohoyt (Nov 7, 2011)

Keeping tabs on this for the last few days. You guys are better at gathering info than the CIA & FBI combined. Hopefully we will see a good end to this one..


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

BackroadBowyer said:


> People don't realize how permanent things are when you put them on the internet. Google has server farms in Antarctica for goodness sake. I have internet posts by Dalton dating back to when he was 14 years old. One guy can find a lot. A dozen of us can manage to find that one piece the other 11 looked over and share it. Crowd sourcing can be extremely powerful.


BackroadBowyer, in addition to impressing the krap outta me and everyone else here, you're coming across very much like the infamous -- some might say notorious -- anti-scammer crusader Salty Droid. 

And you're in IL too. You and the Droid -- if you're not the same person that is -- and Perry Marshall -- wow three better than average citizens working for good, which kinda restores my faith in that state, considering all the evil that's come from there. 

Thank you


----------



## Eastonshooter (Jul 6, 2008)

We go another possible scam - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2377938&p=1071814997#post1071814997


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Pysiek said:


> Who ever he stolen from contact Martin County Sheriff's Office. They have arrest him for the robbery and burglary Martin County Sheriff’s Office


Great read. Is this part true, however? I looked at the Martin County Sheriff's recent bookings and he wasn't on the list.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

nontypical said:


> Great read. Is this part true, however? I looked at the Martin County Sheriff's recent bookings and he wasn't on the list.


Check here: http://www.tcpalm.com/news/martin-county-felony-arrests-for-july-2-2014_53130775


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

It was back in July.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Nubster said:


> It was back in July.


Yes but maybe they will do something


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

they will he is out on bond just need to call down there


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Pysiek said:


> Yes but maybe they will do something


Hopefully. I was posting that though because nontypical didn't see where he had been arrested in recent bookings. I was letting him know he had been arrested back in July. I think you and I posted the same time...lol...but with those charges...I'd hope he's out on bond or if his case is over, at least on probation. Either way, something like this should get him thrown back in jail. I'd call around and find out who his probation officer is and report all this to them. They may actually be more willing to do something than anyone else. Probation officers, the ones up here at least, love throwing their "clients" back in jail for violations.

Martin County Probation Department
311 SW 3rd St, Stuart,FL 34994
(772) 283-2196


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

If he got arrested in July then he is probably just out on bail/bond right now and not on probation...it takes quite a long time for things to make their way through the court system


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

They would love to use this against him for building a case on! For what he has all ready done!!!!!!!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> If he got arrested in July then he is probably just out on bail/bond right now and not on probation...it takes quite a long time for things to make their way through the court system


Yeah, I guess it depends on the area. Here his case would have already been disposed of and he'd be locked up or out on probation.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

here a case will go on for 3 years been there


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Dang...


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

yes it sucks I won but I lived through hell the whole time thats why I know first hand they would love to use anything they can get on him to build a case!


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

So how many people are we up to? How many victims of this scumbag?


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Why is this man still alive????


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

This is turning into real life CSI. Minus the cops. So far.....


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure hope this works out for all members that got stuff taken.

I can't stand a thief. Karma is going to get him good as well as the guys he has to share a cell with.

You guys doing an awesome job tracking this guy down. The internet is a strong tool.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tony Bagnall said:


> I worked in Belle glade for a while.... There is no way I would advise anybody to go there looking for this guy! There a re many many nasty areas and it isnt worth it. Leave it to the police. Belle glade now comes under the PBC sheriff's Department.


Agreed. I worked out there also for a time. However if you look at his Florida life username it lists Jupiter fl, where I know work. This is a more upscale area if you will. I'm gonna start asking around about this piece of trash


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

From 2012 on the black list



Aug 30, 2012 - 11 posts - ‎2 authors
Mobile-friendly - From a member: Dalton Wiita 6231 pga florida 33418 he claims this is a business address Wiita racing ...


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Icky news, AT.

I have really stupid internet that only allows me 10GB of bandwidth per month and I'm already up to 8.3, so I'll be on the boards (and this thread) less frequently. I think we've gathered enough information to keep you guys going strong. We have lurkers on our side. Whoever found that obit a few pages back, that is a goldmine! Excellent find! Run all those names through facebook. Find all you can, and then look through their friends. People talk. He's feeling the heat. He won't know which mobile welding jobs are legit, and which one is the one that's going to get him jumped by the cops when he shows up. 

Group up and flood his local media inbox with this thread and your stories and of course everything we know about finding him. Like some users said, its the holiday season and they'd eat up a scam story. This isn't even a "bad seller", he's making literally thousands a week doing this. His young age and prior arrest info would be the cherry on top for the media I would think.
Palm Beach Gardens and Loxahatchee (spelling?) media outlets should be the main focus, he's been seen around both of those towns. I saw a guy I'd met 2 or 3 times before at my college who was insanely talented in music on the news 2 nights ago. Trust me, it has an effect on people when names get put to faces and faces get put to crimes on local news! Turns out he's not such a good guy... Oh well. I hadn't seen him in years, but the shock effect was still the same.

I can still lurk this thread and make small posts via mobile, so I'm not "leaving" exactly. I just can't do heavyweight online background investigations until the 27th when my usage resets, however I should have a few times to do some before then, too. I'm gonna do some picture research on the Matthews NoCam thread real quick. 

Whoever decided bandwidth should be a crime should be "shot with 575 dozen arrows"... :lol:

And no, I've never heard of the Salty Droid (or the other guy you mentioned) but I've added the name to my box of resources.  I think it is the evil that comes from Illinois that forces us to into becoming competent dissidents for the good. 

Watch for anagrams in the user names. Watch the classifieds diligently; all of them. Even traditional archery. He can't go on like this for much longer; we're very well on to him. A tactical displacement of crime is probably about to happen. He'll be peddling recurves or expensive accessories next. I would say hopefully a territorial displacement occurs (force him to another forum) but I don't want this to be someone else's problem. I want this to end HERE.

Anagram solver: 

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/

I haven't done this yet: You all might go through all his old user accounts and see when they were most active (time of day). Does he post only after dark? After "working" hours? Etc, etc. Compare that to any new suspicious accounts. Try not to point fingers in public at new users. If you suspect something is sup, PM a mod with a link to the thread or the users profile and let them handle it.

I'll be around, and if you need another account researched, just post it or PM and I'll make it a point to do it ASAP. Best of luck to you guys! Crowdsourcing is your friend.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

tim2970 said:


> From 2012 on the black list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy has been doing this on here since 2012!?


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

redruff said:


> this guy has been doing this on here since 2012!?


Popped up on the first page of Google search when I entered his name.


----------



## Tenpoint55 (Mar 18, 2007)

Need to find out where he lives. That would be nice. An have the cops show up on his door step. Easier said then done I know.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

let take this to another level I have 50 on your account who is in? I am game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

This is a bunch of crap!! It is ruining a good thing for all of us!!


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

We need to rent a party bus and go visit this cat. This pisses me off I like to buy and sell on here!


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Hate to say it but if you have not been on here awhile not going there period and I gave a person a chance with no feed back this year turned out fine just wont do it again.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

bushwick said:


> Hate to say it but if you have not been on here awhile not going there period and I gave a person a chance with no feed back this year turned out fine just wont do it again.


Can't blame ya one bit. In fact I was looking at a couple bows on here and decided to buy local after all this. Just not worth it.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

amen it is not worth it at all buying local myself!!!!!


----------



## Digital Dave (Nov 25, 2014)

willyd5 said:


> Can't blame ya one bit. In fact I was looking at a couple bows on here and decided to buy local after all this. Just not worth it.


Being new here myself, I couldn't much blame any of you for not wanting to take the chance after all this. (And no, I haven't bought or sold anything here myself) But it's really a shame, since I'm sure there are a whole lot more good folks here, then bad. But I know it doesn't take but a few 'bad eggs' to screw it up for all the honest people. ... But maybe you could do like some others here have mentioned, and have the 'new member' send the item first, and once checked over and verified, then send them the funds? (Letting them take the risk) I know I've seen one or two post saying something along these lines from some of the older members. - You could always explain this to the new person, and even direct them to this thread to show why you are asking them to do this. Then it would be on them to check the credentials of the person they are selling it to? ... and if they refuse... nothing lost.


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

It looks like he posted a picture of himself under the Florida life user name. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2330002

Good luck hunting him down.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubleATB said:


> Here's a little more information...slow day @ work...
> 
> http://vimeo.com/90688570
> 
> ...


HAHAHA....I posted a comment on his deadlift vimeo and now it's been taken down...the whole video.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I am not afraid of buying a bow on here at all. I text with this D*ck bag a couple times the other day about one of his Carbon Spyders that he supposedly had. And you know what I sent back? " sorry man I just don't trust you at all". I ended up paying $50 bucks more than he was selling his for and you what I got in in the mail on Wednesday. I feel really bad for who ever got taken by this clown but sometimes if it sounds to good to be true, it is. I have already bought another bow since all of this started. It all comes down to feedback. No way would I pay any one who has been a member for a week $800. I know we all start out with 0 feedback I get it. When I buy something like a bow from someone I look at every post they make, maybe I'm a stalker but I want to know what I'm buying and who I'm buying it from. Maybe there is something wrong with the bow and that's why they are selling it so they will ask a bunch of questions in a forum. Am I paranoid? Maybe. But I have bought or trades for over 15 bows and never had a problem. Now for that douche, grow up and be a man. Earn a living and stop taking it from other people. And you have big teeth and your ugly.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Being new here myself, I couldn't much blame any of you for not wanting to take the chance after all this. (And no, I haven't bought or sold anything here myself) But it's really a shame, since I'm sure there are a whole lot more good folks here, then bad. But I know it doesn't take but a few 'bad eggs' to screw it up for all the honest people. ... But maybe you could do like some others here have mentioned, and have the 'new member' send the item first, and once checked over and verified, then send them the funds? (Letting them take the risk) I know I've seen one or two post saying something along these lines from some of the older members. - You could always explain this to the new person, and even direct them to this thread to show why you are asking them to do this. Then it would be on them to check the credentials of the person they are selling it to? ... and if they refuse... nothing lost. 
That would be the answer to all of this


----------



## Digital Dave (Nov 25, 2014)

I noticed the video was gone as well. And it wasn't long after I saw the link posted up here. - Message just said something about file missing or it's been deleted. I'm guessing the later.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Its been recorded he is done!!


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Along with the pistol he was selling!!! Felon


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Pdawg88 said:


> Maybe I'm the only one, but I am not afraid of buying a bow on here at all. I text with this D*ck bag a couple times the other day about one of his Carbon Spyders that he supposedly had. And you know what I sent back? " sorry man I just don't trust you at all". I ended up paying $50 bucks more than he was selling his for and you what I got in in the mail on Wednesday. I feel really bad for who ever got taken by this clown but sometimes if it sounds to good to be true, it is. I have already bought another bow since all of this started. It all comes down to feedback. No way would I pay any one who has been a member for a week $800. I know we all start out with 0 feedback I get it. When I buy something like a bow from someone I look at every post they make, maybe I'm a stalker but I want to know what I'm buying and who I'm buying it from. Maybe there is something wrong with the bow and that's why they are selling it so they will ask a bunch of questions in a forum. Am I paranoid? Maybe. But I have bought or trades for over 15 bows and never had a problem. Now for that douche, grow up and be a man. Earn a living and stop taking it from other people. And you have big teeth and your ugly.


Heck...I just bought a bow from a guy today with 0 feedback. But I called him and we chatted for a while, I checked his facebook page, he's a member of a facebook group that I'm also a member of, I know where he bought the bow, I know where he works...he's sold other bows on here but people are too damn lazy to leave feedback so even though he's sold before, he has zero feedback. I know I still kinda took a chance and if something happens it's on me. But I also used paypal and my credit card via paypal so I'm really not too worried about it. I know I'm covered if something did happen. But I'm sure things are good.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

bushwick said:


> Along with the pistol he was selling!!! Felon


Charged...not convicted...yet. Well...who knows. He may have more criminal history than we know about.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

Was it listed after he got out on bond? If so he is done!!!!!!


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

True d bag. Hope he gets everything coming to him!


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

bushwick said:


> let take this to another level I have 50 on your account who is in? I am game!!!!!!!!!!!!


These kind of people make me laugh......... Internet tough guy. You don't have the BALLS to go to someone's house and confront them about an item that wasn't even yours ! Guess what else ? If you showed up at his house and he shot you. He'd be 100% legal to do so! ...........let's not start this please people. Do the smart thing, call, police, Internet crimes unit. Whoever else you need to and get this handled by the justice system. This is about Brains not Braun.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

pacsman said:


> Do not buy anything from a person on here named HOYT1213.......
> 
> bought a bow from him last week and got an empty box in the mail today. the number I was using to communicate with him now is not in service. I know another member that had an empty box show up to him as well........ found out it was the same seller.........
> 
> ...


If this goes the legal route have the police contact me I have sold him arrow so we have addresses


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

SouthShoreRat said:


> If this goes the legal route have the police contact me I have sold him arrow so we have addresses


So are any of the addresses already posted correct?


----------



## SquirrelTeamSix (Dec 18, 2013)

I have lurked for quite awhile and joined recently, when I started thinking about getting a different bow. I had a 1987 Darton (Don't laugh!!). I looked at the bows the guy was selling and just thought they were too good to be true. For grins, I called the Hoyt dealer down the road and he had the exact CS I wanted, in my draw length and weight. I got it for $950. I know I paid a bit more than some, but I now have a relationship with a local guy. I've already found out that I really didn't know squat about archery and shooting. He spent an hour with me this morning and I already shoot way better than I ever did. Okay, the CS and the React sight, might have a tad to do with that... My wife wants a bow now, and I would still consider buying used from AT members, but boy would I be cautious! I hope this guy gets what is coming to him.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

was talking about putting money on his internet account so he can keep researching him. do not know were u got going to his house?


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Prisoner$ said:


> These kind of people make me laugh......... Internet tough guy. You don't have the BALLS to go to someone's house and confront them about an item that wasn't even yours ! Guess what else ? If you showed up at his house and he shot you. He'd be 100% legal to do so! ...........let's not start this please people. Do the smart thing, call, police, Internet crimes unit. Whoever else you need to and get this handled by the justice system. This is about Brains not Braun.


That's not all what he meant. He was talking about helping with offsetting the data overages. You know....money.


----------



## mccrackm (Nov 7, 2011)

I also purchased a 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder and received an empty box. I sent an email to [email protected]
I just received the following message from Hoyt1213

tom breeze
5:51 PM (6 minutes ago)

to me 
Hey Mike, sorry if you tried calling me. My phone broke and have been waiting on my new one to be delivered.

Im assuming, you didn't get your bow either apparently, soon as I get back into town I am going by the post office to see what's going on. I will call you soon as I get a chance and will figure this all out.

Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Will talk soon.

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Out of town? In hiding more likely, and so he should be. His day will come.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha...this haven't been resolved yet?


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

just cant figure this guy out why would keep adding charges against u? He must have a wish to go to prison.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Is he that dumb? We proved Tom Breeze is an alias (who just coincidentally uses one of Dalton's phone numbers) several pages ago. Oh well, his laptop has all the necessary log files to prove that [email protected] was accessed at the same time that email was sent if the police ever seize it.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I think the big if is if the police or any one else for that matter doe anything. It is odd but I think no one tends to want to do their job on these kinds of things. I mean look at the post offices delivering empty boxes insured for 8 hundred bucks. Do they want to get involved? Is this not mail fraud? What does it take for folks to do their jobs. I hope everyone gets at least justice if not restitution from this but I am not holding my breath. This guy seems to have a business model he is working for a long time.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

mods have been quiet something tells me someone is being investigated!


----------



## mccrackm (Nov 7, 2011)

I will be speaking to the Post Office on Monday. The box I received was already opened. The Post Office did not catch this?


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

This one would be a fun one to get solved.....surprised "mods" have not gotten this handled....LMAO


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Miked989 said:


> This one would be a fun one to get solved.....surprised "mods" have not gotten this handled....LMAO


I'm assuming you are coming to the rescue?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Miked989 said:


> This one would be a fun one to get solved.....surprised "mods" have not gotten this handled....LMAO


As you know Mike members who are scammed have to contact the police themselves first hand. We will back them up with IP addresses if needed. 

All accounts we know of have been locked. Florida life is locked but not banned as he was pm'ing me in the past but stopped. Of course he was denying everything and not sure how Tom Breeze was on his profile and Hoyt1213's. He acted like he was hacked but that's a lie 

Those scammed have to get with the place they made payment to and report it, go to the post office to let them know as well as getting the police involved. Either in their home town or Dalton's hometown. 

We are watching behind the scenes if new names are created. He is watching and reading this thread, be sure of that. Sadly he's a professional scammer on forums. 

Can't let him win, needs to be prosecuted for these crimes. 
The more complaints the more police will act on this. At least 5 members have been sent empty bow boxes by him


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> As you know Mike members who are scammed have to contact the police themselves first hand. We will back them up with IP addresses if needed.
> 
> All accounts we know of have been locked. Florida life is locked but not banned as he was pm'ing me in the past but stopped. Of course he was denying everything and not sure how Tom Breeze was on his profile and Hoyt1213's. He acted like he was hacked but that's a lie
> 
> ...


[emoji106] [emoji122]


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

And at $800 a pop or thereabouts, that's 3 grand. But I think when Mike put the word mods in quotes, he was alluding to a posse going down there and beating him senseless. That was my take from it anyways.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

BackroadBowyer said:


> And at $800 a pop or thereabouts, that's 3 grand. But I think when Mike put the word mods in quotes, he was alluding to a posse going down there and beating him senseless. That was my take from it anyways.


I love it when you guys think like an Aussie.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried contacting people on FB that might know him or travel in the same circles as he does. Seems like a FB(or other social media) campaign would be good way to get the word out about this guy. Offer a reward or something. 

Just gotta put pressure on him. Call his friends, relatives, etc just like a debt collector. He'll get tired after awhile and make a mistake.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

NYSBowman said:


> Has anyone tried contacting people on FB that might know him or travel in the same circles as he does. Seems like a FB(or other social media) campaign would be good way to get the word out about this guy. Offer a reward or something.
> 
> Just gotta put pressure on him. Call his friends, relatives, etc just like a debt collector. He'll get tired after awhile and make a mistake.


These are some people that know him...

https://www.facebook.com/pdabill?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/Ryanpoole77?pnref=friends.search

https://www.facebook.com/juanjcarballo?pnref=friends.search

https://www.facebook.com/matt.koblegard?pnref=friends.search


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe post a link to this thread on all of their FB pages. Let them know what a scumbag their friend is.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Birds of a feather flock together, man. But use that to your advantage. Let them know he not only got himself on surveillance, but them too. Regardless of which side they're on, they surely won't find it funny.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Only if I had social media, but backroadbowyer has showed you why I "deleted" (rescinded) my account 

And 3 out of 4 links I clicked on said profile not available, so must have been getting the word out  Only Juan's was active


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

They all worked for me. Maybe only work if you have fb too? I don't know.


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, you can restrict who is allowed to see your Facebook content and under what circumstances. They reserve the right to change your security settings without telling you. The Facebook privacy section will re-launch I believe January 1st. Goodness knows what kind of breeches of privacy will be included. It's supposed to be "easier to understand".


----------



## DoubleATB (Dec 2, 2014)

I posted his brothers and sisters FB awhile back.....


----------



## DoubleATB (Dec 2, 2014)

I posted his brothers and sisters FB awhile back.....


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Let me clarify something, I stated I had sold him arrows and have addresses for a point of information. I will not post that information because the statements on this forum are only hear say at this point because there are no warrants that are being legally expedited. Everyone one here should take care in what and how posts are written. Reverse legal action can be taken if those claims or statements are false. Remember in america you should be innocent until proven guilty.
If those effected take legal action and law enforcement take action I will comply and give them the information I have. Until then it's he said, I said nothing has been proven


----------



## Reddy (Nov 5, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> Haha...this haven't been resolved yet?


I see your back! Nice!!!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> As you know Mike members who are scammed have to contact the police themselves first hand. We will back them up with IP addresses if needed.
> 
> All accounts we know of have been locked. Florida life is locked but not banned as he was pm'ing me in the past but stopped. Of course he was denying everything and not sure how Tom Breeze was on his profile and Hoyt1213's. He acted like he was hacked but that's a lie
> 
> ...


It's been shown in many threads that contacting the police or USPS is completely worthless except in a rare few instances. They just don't want to mess with it. 

However, it's also been shown in a good few threads that if Mike gets on the case he WILL get the money back or the missing goods. Amazing success rate, very skilled at doing that.


----------



## Reddy (Nov 5, 2013)

hunt123 said:


> It's been shown in many threads that contacting the police or USPS is completely worthless except in a rare few instances. They just don't want to mess with it.
> 
> However, it's also been shown in a good few threads that if Mike gets on the case he WILL get the money back or the missing goods. Amazing success rate, very skilled at doing that.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

hunt123 said:


> It's been shown in many threads that contacting the police or USPS is completely worthless except in a rare few instances. They just don't want to mess with it.
> 
> However, it's also been shown in a good few threads that if Mike gets on the case he WILL get the money back or the missing goods. Amazing success rate, very skilled at doing that.


there is a substantial amount of money involved both here and elsewhere, and my guess is the punk could not pay everyone back if he wanted to. it needs to be elevated to LE with an united front of the guys who got scammed.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a quick 30 minute search turned up this which seems to corroborate with other info listed in ths thread.

(561) 630-1929Premium Report
Owner Name	Address	Information
D & M Taylor 
Dalton Wiita	140 Tranquilla, Palm Bch Gdns, FL 33418	
Brian Wiita	140 Tranquilla, Palm Bch Gdns, FL 33418


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Let me clarify something, I stated I had sold him arrows and have addresses for a point of information. I will not post that information because the statements on this forum are only hear say at this point because there are no warrants that are being legally expedited. Everyone one here should take care in what and how posts are written. Reverse legal action can be taken if those claims or statements are false. Remember in america you should be innocent until proven guilty.
> If those effected take legal action and law enforcement take action I will comply and give them the information I have. Until then it's he said, I said nothing has been proven


 I believe you are located in Florida correct, that explains your comments. Have a good day.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

hunt123 said:


> It's been shown in many threads that contacting the police or USPS is completely worthless except in a rare few instances. They just don't want to mess with it.
> 
> However, it's also been shown in a good few threads that if Mike gets on the case he WILL get the money back or the missing goods. Amazing success rate, very skilled at doing that.


With Dalton's track record the police will do something. Seems you think Mike could do a better job than us. Sorry you feel that way but members who are scammed need to work with LE and the postal service. Trying to call Dalton and acting tough on the phone will not make Dalton simply refund the money. You need a police car at his house questioning him and with his previous record the police and usps will investigate this. 

Again sorry you feel the current staff on here can't get it done and think Mike can get better results than us but I think my track record is pretty good. I just don't post in public how I resolved the deal or tactics I used.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> With Dalton's track record the police will do something. Seems you think Mike could do a better job than us. Sorry you feel that way but members who are scammed need to work with LE and the postal service. Trying to call Dalton and acting tough on the phone will not make Dalton simply refund the money. You need a police car at his house questioning him and with his previous record the police and usps will investigate this.
> 
> Again sorry you feel the current staff on here can't get it done and think Mike can get better results than us but I think my track record is pretty good. I just don't post in public how I resolved the deal or tactics I used.


Lou, many of us that's been a member for a while knows how awesome you have been in assisting with most any problems that has arisen, in terms of issues in the classifieds. 

You have personally helped me a couple of times. 

I'm glad both you and Mike are on our side. Us members would be in a world of hurt it both of you were not willing to help out. 

Again I commend you for all your hard work. Keep up the good work my friend. 

Skeet.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

bhunter23 said:


> I believe you are located in Florida correct, that explains your comments. Have a good day.


My comments were based on the information I have and the proper and legal way someone should respond. Until authorities are in the mix and people are found guilty care should be taken about making statements without legal counsel


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> With Dalton's track record the police will do something. Seems you think Mike could do a better job than us. Sorry you feel that way but members who are scammed need to work with LE and the postal service. Trying to call Dalton and acting tough on the phone will not make Dalton simply refund the money. You need a police car at his house questioning him and with his previous record the police and usps will investigate this.
> 
> Again sorry you feel the current staff on here can't get it done and think Mike can get better results than us but I think my track record is pretty good. I just don't post in public how I resolved the deal or tactics I used.


The current staff is just fine...and, for that matter, awesome! Now, one thing that needs to be repeated again, before any of you start putting out names and addresses...and other statements, there could be repercussions...legal repercussions. Be careful and let the mods do as much as they can. As for the parties that have contacted the authorities, be careful what you divulge here on a public forum. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks guys and your right. We have a great staff in place. Let the law work on this case. 

ArcheryTalk will provide any help they need like IP addresses and information on profiles as requested. 

Don't go looking for him yourself. You don't know what he is capable of and don't risk your safety. We applaud everyone on this thread wanting to help but let the legal system work in this case. 

Sadly Dalton is a pro at this on forums but if the members get with police and the USPS and file complaints something positive will happen here and hopefully refunds will be issued and Dalton stops doing this.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

SouthShoreRat said:


> My comments were based on the information I have and the proper and legal way someone should respond. Until authorities are in the mix and people are found guilty care should be taken about making statements without legal counsel


Understand your reasoning, wasn't meant negative, I meant your taking a nuetral stance because you have a business to protect and your in the same state, could have done without the whole innocent until proven guilty statement though


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

bhunter23 said:


> I believe you are located in Florida correct, that explains your comments. Have a good day.


Careful there. You are talking about one of the nicest guys on AT and basically the best arrow builder as well.
Jerry is a stand up guy all the way.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Careful there. You are talking about one of the nicest guys on AT and basically the best arrow builder as well.
> Jerry is a stand up guy all the way.


As my post before yours reflects, that, nothing negative meant and apologize if taken wrong way


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Careful there. You are talking about one of the nicest guys on AT and basically the best arrow builder as well.
> Jerry is a stand up guy all the way.


Yep typical AT BS...lets rip on one of the best sponsors, business owners on Archerytalk, and then go after the Mods who have done nothing but work to resolve bad transactions! Some pretty clear thinking goes on around here! <-----heavy sarcasm for the heavy thinkers<------figured I'd better spell that out!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

bhunter23 said:


> As my post before yours reflects, that, nothing negative meant and apologize if taken wrong way


Thank you for clarifying as I took it in a negative way at first as well.Southshore is a great guy.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

I was wondering how long it would take. There is a serious issue at hand in which several people are putting forth effort to resolve and then the thread digressing into a pissing match. Grow up guys and stop acting like a room full of women fussing at each other. Get back on track and try to put this *****hat behind bars and get the victims their money back. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

rand_98201 said:


> Thank you for clarifying as I took it in a negative way at first as well.Southshore is a great guy.


absolutely, Looking back on what I wrote, it can be taken wrong way. I meant no disrespect to south shore.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> With Dalton's track record the police will do something. Seems you think Mike could do a better job than us. Sorry you feel that way but members who are scammed need to work with LE and the postal service. Trying to call Dalton and acting tough on the phone will not make Dalton simply refund the money. You need a police car at his house questioning him and with his previous record the police and usps will investigate this.
> 
> Again sorry you feel the current staff on here can't get it done and think Mike can get better results than us but I think my track record is pretty good. I just don't post in public how I resolved the deal or tactics I used.


Sorry Lou, no slam intended at all. The intent was only a comment about the results Mike had before and while he was a moderator, which have been posted in various threads. He posted in here. You and the others do a fine job and there's no criticism from me. I'm sending you a PM.

As to the police, I feel somewhat cynical about their involvement due to so many similar threads with LE and USPS not thinking it's worth their time. But hopefully I'm wrong and Dalton's big enough that he gets put away.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

hunt123 said:


> Sorry Lou, no slam intended at all. The intent was only a comment about the results Mike had before and while he was a moderator, which have been posted in various threads. He posted in here. You and the others do a fine job and there's no criticism from me. I'm sending you a PM.
> 
> As to the police, I feel somewhat cynical about their involvement due to so many similar threads with LE and USPS not thinking it's worth their time. But hopefully I'm wrong and Dalton's big enough that he gets put away.


No harm no foul my friend. All is good. In this case with a guy with known legal trouble, best to have the law involved in this one and let them sort it out. 

We have our proof and will assist as needed. 

I do hope the police do something and I have a feeling the postal system isn't going to let go of 5-6 empty boxes being shipped go unchallenged.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2379028

Kinda seems like there might be another victim.


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

agree 100% on that
i know some of the members are getting frustrated on seeing no action ,if you recieved a empty parcel imagine there frustration
they will do their best for them 



Skeeter 58 said:


> Lou, many of us that's been a member for a while knows how awesome you have been in assisting with most any problems that has arisen, in terms of issues in the classifieds.
> 
> You have personally helped me a couple of times.
> 
> ...


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what those posts were about, talking about legal repercussions other than a thinly disguised and very poor attempt at disinformation to discourage crowd source participation, but i didn't pay a dime for one iota of information, nor did anyone else who's posted anything on him. It's all 100% public, 100% legal, 100% free, and as we dig deeper, it's going to be 100% shared, here and anywhere else deemed appropriate for the prevention of state and federal crimes and/or prosecution of offender(s). Nice try, but I don't think you scared anyone away from helping.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow! This is getting really bad, so many scammers and scumbags on here anymore..... Pathetic! I hope every last one of them gets what's coming to them!!! 

Feel bad for everyone that got taken, absolutely ridiculous that people do this to one another


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Does this happen more around this time of year? I've been a member here a little while but not that active until the past few months...so I haven't really spent time on here during this time of year. I can see it being people that "need" money for the holidays...still no excuse but I can see how scams would increase this time of year.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

This is the worst I have ever seen on here!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Does this happen more around this time of year? I've been a member here a little while but not that active until the past few months...so I haven't really spent time on here during this time of year. I can see it being people that "need" money for the holidays...still no excuse but I can see how scams would increase this time of year.


If that dude needs money he needs to stop spending a lot of time on the boat deep sea fishing!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

It's obvious a lot of folks do not have experience in LEO investigations and building a case. This thread is 4 days old and crosses multiple jurisdictions/ states and folks think he should already be in jail because some folks have posted a guys name. No different than a tag number to a vehicle. The courts have to prove the case. That takes time. Do people think emails and Facebook, phone records just hand info over? They don't. They have privacy policies. Subpoenas have to be sent or search warrants. Then they receive it and send it to their legal department. It can take months to get this info back.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

redruff said:


> If that dude needs money he needs to stop spending a lot of time on the boat deep sea fishing!


Not this guy in particular...he's obviously just a complete POS. I just mean in general...does it seem like this sort of thing happen more this time of year.


----------



## DoubleATB (Dec 2, 2014)

Someone was asking for address...here's a few possibilities...

13132 Coastal Cir
West Palm Beach, FL 33410-1345

140 Tranquilla Dr
Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418-1744

128 MAGNOLIA WY, 
TEQUESTA, FL 33469

3385 Burns Rd, 
Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33410 

869 Taft, 
Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33410 

304 W Riverside Dr
Jupiter, FL 33469-2950

1002 Old Dixie, 
Jupiter, FL 33458 

Any word from the authorities or POPO?


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

Already being done on the freediving/spearfishing side.



NYSBowman said:


> Has anyone tried contacting people on FB that might know him or travel in the same circles as he does. Seems like a FB(or other social media) campaign would be good way to get the word out about this guy. Offer a reward or something.
> 
> Just gotta put pressure on him. Call his friends, relatives, etc just like a debt collector. He'll get tired after awhile and make a mistake.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

mattedhead said:


> Already being done on the freediving/spearfishing side.


Did this tactic bear any fruit?


----------



## mattedhead (Sep 6, 2007)

NYSBowman said:


> Did this tactic bear any fruit?


Not really, but someone that knows him did mention that he was under quite a bit of heat.

I believe his current location is known as well. I have been out of touch all weekend, but will update with new info when I get it. There are a lot of people pooling resources to help with this, many of whom are local to him and have a significant amount of evidence of other wrongdoings. They also have connections within the city and county LEO.

I seriously doubt this is let slide like his previous offenses.


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

Just recieved email from a one Tom breeze Beware


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Vito venison said:


> Just recieved email from a one Tom breeze Beware


Did he tell you that a Prince in Saudi Arabia died and left you a Billion dollars?


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

Apologized and said that it must have gotten lost in the mail. This guy Tom, Dalton, batman whoever he is. Is a real beauty


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

Not buying any of it. My local pd are involved with this yahoo now. And the usps.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Vito venison said:


> Apologized and said that it must have gotten lost in the mail. This guy Tom, Dalton, batman whoever he is. Is a real beauty


Oh please.


----------



## mccrackm (Nov 7, 2011)

I also received emails from Tom. He is full of it.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm guessing he didn't offer a refund in those emails


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

give me as much info on Tom as possible I have access to some databases to do some searching


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

^^^ Everthing you need is in this thread.


----------



## mfeurig (Aug 14, 2012)

If you go to the post office and ask for the tracking info you can see what the box weighed at the time it was dropped off at the post office. Mine weighed 1.1lbs. Bow was never in the box.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

mfeurig said:


> If you go to the post office and ask for the tracking info you can see what the box weighed at the time it was dropped off at the post office. Mine weighed 1.1lbs. Bow was never in the box.


That's what I was thinking. Duh This dude is not fooling anyone lain:


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

duckdawg1 said:


> ^^^ Everthing you need is in this thread.


Im willing to do some searches for info, but I'm not wading through 20 odd pages of stuff to do it.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

wont look at 20 pages with all the info u need what kind of research was u planning on doing?


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

landon410 said:


> Im willing to do some searches for info, but I'm not wading through 20 odd pages of stuff to do it.


Well if you go through the 20 odd pages of this thread you'll see that there already is plenty of info on this guy, right down to a pic of the house he's living in.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, it's really a shame there's local PD that won't touch this. It's exactly why crooks get away with this crap. Wishing you guys the best.


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

mfeurig said:


> If you go to the post office and ask for the tracking info you can see what the box weighed at the time it was dropped off at the post office. Mine weighed 1.1lbs. Bow was never in the box.


Exactly


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

was really hoping something would turn out by know guess law enforcement is paper pushers!!!!!!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

bushwick said:


> was really hoping something would turn out by know guess law enforcement is paper pushers!!!!!!


You are obviously clueless about how it works. Investigations take time. Even when all the info is dumped in your lap. You think LE would be doing due diligence if they took information given to them from a bunch of internet unknowns and went right out and got warrants and made an arrest without checking facts first? The investigation takes time, it takes time to do the paperwork, it takes time to get warrants, it takes time to serve warrants. This isn't TV people where a crime is committed, solved, bad guy arrested, bad guy is sent to prison all within an hour. So seriously...people need to STFU really and let things happen. Crying about it on the internet isn't going to make things magically happen faster. Especially when you really don't even have a dog in this fight.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Nubster said:


> You are obviously clueless about how it works. Investigations take time. Even when all the info is dumped in your lap. You think LE would be doing due diligence if they took information given to them from a bunch of internet unknowns and went right out and got warrants and made an arrest without checking facts first? The investigation takes time, it takes time to do the paperwork, it takes time to get warrants, it takes time to serve warrants. This isn't TV people where a crime is committed, solved, bad guy arrested, bad guy is sent to prison all within an hour. So seriously...people need to STFU really and let things happen. Crying about it on the internet isn't going to make things magically happen faster. Especially when you really don't even have a dog in this fight.


Sir Yes Sir !


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nubster said:


> You are obviously clueless about how it works. Investigations take time. Even when all the info is dumped in your lap. You think LE would be doing due diligence if they took information given to them from a bunch of internet unknowns and went right out and got warrants and made an arrest without checking facts first? The investigation takes time, it takes time to do the paperwork, it takes time to get warrants, it takes time to serve warrants. This isn't TV people where a crime is committed, solved, bad guy arrested, bad guy is sent to prison all within an hour. So seriously...people need to STFU really and let things happen. Crying about it on the internet isn't going to make things magically happen faster. Especially when you really don't even have a dog in this fight.



http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/16/2542e5f1ddce16b40000591b0a77c017.jpg[/IM

Is that you Gunny?


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Bump for justice


----------



## adriangarz1206 (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys i got ripped off by this same clown on spearboard if you used google wallet to pay here is number that you can use to dispute..
18554925538..

if anyone has a number of local authorities i can send my info to, i would more than happy to do so..


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

adriangarz1206 said:


> Guys i got ripped off by this same clown on spearboard if you used google wallet to pay here is number that you can use to dispute..
> 18554925538..
> 
> if anyone has a number of local authorities i can send my info to, i would more than happy to do so..




There are some good debt collection services available that may be able to help you, this one would be a good start.
http://www.hellsangelsbaltimore.com/charters1.htm


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

He was arrested by Martin County sheriffs office July 1 and is out on bond for two felonies. I'd send that info there with a kind note saying that this is what their defendant has been doing since then. I'm sure the states attorney would love to be able to introduce some of this at his trial/sentencing hearing. Find out what county loxahatchee (spelling?) Is in and send a copy to that sheriffs office and loxahatchee PD. Also send it to palm beach county sheriffs office and palm beach gardens PD.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Great work, book him Danno.


I bet most members on here wouldn't have a clue as to what you are referring to. But some of us older folks sure do.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I bet most members on here wouldn't have a clue as to what you are referring to. But some of us older folks sure do.


I do, and it does make me feel old(er)...


----------

